# India vs Bangladesh : 1st match of the ICC World Cup 2011



## Kinetic

Two of the hosts will clash for preliminary bragging rights at the Sher-e-Bangla in Mirpur on Saturday as the first game of the 2011 of the ICC Cricket World Cup begins. 

India: Said to be one of the favorite, India has a good team with many youngsters performing well. Indian batting line up would be consists of Sachin and Shewag manning the top and Gambhir to follow soon after. Then Virat Kohli, MS Dhoni, Yuvraj/Raina, Yusuf Pathan, Harbhajan, Zaheer, Piyush Chawla/Ashwin, Nehra. I think India will try to take advantage of spinning track with more all rounders. 

Bangladesh: They have played excellent cricket recently with wins against WI, NZ, Zimbabwe and will try to take advantage of home ground. But still Bangladesh's fortunes will greatly depend on Tamim Iqbal and Shakib al Hassan's forms. Pace bowlers Shafiul Islam and Rubel both are in good touch but Bangladesh's main attack will be spin led by Razzak and Shuvo.

Looking forward....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Best Wishes to Team India....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Two of the hosts will clash for preliminary bragging rights at the Sher-e-Bangla Cricket Stadium in Mirpur on Saturday as the first game of the 2011 edition of the ICC Cricket World Cup gets under way! Subcontinental behemoth India and rising tiger Bangladesh will lock horns, with history lurking in the vicinity, seeking to keep fresh memories of the last time these two met in the World Cup. Or at least Bangladesh will hope to rekindle such memories, whereas India will seek staunchly to ignore that sordid chapter of their cricketing history.

The Sher-e-Bangla Stadium, with a capacity to seat 25,000, is famous for its drainage facilities. The last two games the two teams played at this venue resulted in a 6-wicket win for India each time. It is reputed to have a flat and slow wicket, and with the weather forecast being sunny, the drainage will not seem to be called upon to clear any water-clogging, though perhaps if it rains runs...

India

The 4th spot in the Indian line-up seems to be gravitating towards Virat Kohli, who rang in another sturdy performance on Wednesday. Although, in that match, Yuvraj Singh did not get a chance to clear the ambivalence surrounding his batting and Suresh Raina partly demolished the Kiwi attack, statements from Dhoni have indicated that it will be Raina who will need to sit out. With Sachin Tendulkar and Virender Sehwag manning the top, and Gambhir to follow soon after, the Bangladeshis will have their work cut out.

India's two outings in the warm-ups brought out the abundance in the Indian spin coffers. While Harbhajan Singh, with his experience, is an ensconced entity in the bowling department, Ravichandran Ashwin has been making heads and bats turn with his mysterious variations and deathly lines. As much as Piyush Chawla must surely have struck a chord with the selectors, Ashwin, through no fault of his, seems to be a better second fiddle to Bhajji, as he can both attack and hold one end up. Zaheer will be welcomed back into the fold for this game to resume spearheading duties. S. Sreesanth, who has Praveen Kumar's skillful shoes to fill, was expensive against the Kiwi openers, while Munaf Patel went for eleven an over against the Aussies. With India tending towards playing two spinners, Ashish Nehra, who has been good so far with the new ball, will most likely get the nod for second seamer.

India will stride into this match glowing with the knowledge of having made very good use of the warm-up matches. While, in the game against Australia, they tested their ability to hold fast to a match no matter the match summary thus far, against the Black Caps, they gave vent to their repressed batting force. Their bowling stood out on both occasions, notwithstanding the absence of their bowling friend, father and confidante Zaheer.

Bangladesh

Bangladesh's fortunes depend greatly on opener Tamim Iqbal's mood and form. As seen in their warm-up against Pakistan, the middle order could not hold its own when Tamim departed early. Imrul Kayes, however, is an able calming foil for the mercurial Tamim. Junaid Siddique at one down is sitting on some ripe scores off late, and looked to be in similar nick on Tuesday. The failed experiment of Mushfiqur Rahim at no. 4 should give Mohammad Ashraful, who himself was not much of a success at no. 6, his rightful slot back. Shakib Al Hasan will be the most important batsman in the middle and look to hold together both the tottering ends of the team's line-up.

Pace bowlers Shafiul Islam and Rubel Hossain both are in good touch, if only that Hossain is slightly on the leakier side. Shakib, who is growing into a veritable Daniel Vettori for Bangladesh, as captain and lynchpin bowler, has showed good form so far, with wickets as well as economy. Abdur Razzak and and Suhrawadi Shuvo would have seen how effective spin can be in this tournament, and will seek to sharpen their fingers to try and trouble the likes of right-handed Sehwag and Kohli.

Bangladesh's fielding was a point of contention against Pakistan, as they dropped as many as four catches. The team's coach Jamie Siddons, disappointed, was thankful that this kind of thing had happened before the game on 19th. They will need to be at the top of their game, and higher, against a rampaging India.

Starts in:22 hours 45 minutes!!


----------



## Whiplash

Meh. I call Indian walkover. With the batting line up we currently have this match shouldn't be too much of a hurdle. But with Bangladesh's Giant killer reputation anything is possible. 
Although it is my sincerest hope that Yuvraj doesn't play. Kohli at number 4 is our best bet. Also with only one experienced spinner in Harbhajan, we need to use the all rounders as much as we can. That combined with Ashwin should do the trick.


----------



## farhan_9909

best of luck to both the teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Crucial for India to start on a winning note
S. Dinakar


Bangladesh is in the midst of a cricket fever. Scores of people, not just quintessential fans but entire families, sang and danced in brightly lit streets after Thursday's opening ceremony of the ICC World Cup.

The tournament has been welcomed with undiluted passion and happiness. There are expectations from the Bangladesh team as well. Several here believe Shakib Al Hasan's men can ambush bigger teams in familiar conditions. There are whispers too that India could be in for some trouble again.

Mahendra Singh Dhoni has been pursued with a familiar question in the run-up to the World Cup  Will India seek revenge for the defeat against Bangladesh in the 2007 World Cup. And the smart Dhoni has answered the queries rather well. He has shown respect to the Bangladesh team even while exuding confidence about India's chances. His replies have been bereft of arrogance that often accompanies teams billed as favourites.

The inaugural clash of the 2011 edition, between India and Bangladesh at the renovated Sher-e-Bangla Stadium on Saturday, will be high on emotions. While the Indian team is not talking about revenge, it is keen to erase the memories of a shock defeat to Bangladesh at Port of Spain in 2007.

This time around, India is not only up against a spirited Bangladesh side that walloped New Zealand 4-0 in a home ODI series this season, but also a vocal crowd that could lift the spirits of the host. It is crucial for India to begin its campaign on a winning note. Bangladesh might not be a fancied side but the pressures of the occasion could be huge.

The legendary Sachin Tendulkar, figuring in a remarkable sixth World Cup, will be India's inspiration. Pace spearhead Zaheer Khan, who appears to have recovered well from niggle in his groin, could figure in the eleven. The left-arm paceman has the experience to excel even on unresponsive pitches with his accuracy and craft.

Zaheer sent down around 10 deliveries without any apparent discomfort but did not bowl a longish spell that would have confirmed his fitness for the match. Dhoni, though, was confident that Zaheer would make it. The largely sand-coloured pitch is expected to play slow. Run-making would demand application and the spinners could come into the picture.

India might be tempted to include leg-spinner Piyush Chawla as the second spinner in the eleven Harbhajan and Chawla can forge a winning partnership of contrasts  but the move is not without risk. Such a ploy, if India persists with seven batsmen and four bowlers, would mean Dhoni's team would enter the match with only two specialist pacemen. In the event of one of the pacemen picking up an injury or going for runs, the skipper might encounter serious problems managing the overs, particularly at the death.

There is a selection issue too in batting too. Bangladesh's strength is spin and its three left-arm spinners in skipper Shakib Al Hasan, Abdur Razzak and Suhrawadi Shuvo can both contain and strike at home. The trio often controls play in the middle overs.

The in-form Virat Kohli was the side's first choice for the No. 4 slot. However, fielding a left-hander is an effective ploy while coping with left-arm spin and this factor brings Suresh Raina in the fray. India has the option of pushing Yuvraj Singh, another southpaw, to No. 4 and include Raina to take on the Bangladesh left-arm trio. Given that dew often impacts day\night games here, India would be better off chasing. This is another factor that raises doubts over the inclusion of a second spinner.

Bangladesh is a spirited side that has jelled well this season. Skipper Shakib is a competent all-rounder while Tamil Iqbal and Shahriar Nafees are strokeful top-order batsmen. The inconsistent but talented Mohammad Ashraful and the spunky wicketkeeper-batsman Mushfiqur Rahim could influence matches too.

Shafiul Islam and Rubel Hossain, he can get the ball to reverse, have progressed as pacemen. Saturday's duel has possibilities.

*The teams: India (from): M.S. Dhoni (captain), S. Tendulkar, V. Sehwag, G. Gambhir, V. Kohli, Yuvraj Singh, Yusuf Pathan, Harbhajan Singh, Zaheer Khan, P. Chawla, M. Patel, S. Raina, A. Nehra, S. Sreesanth, R. Ashwin.

Bangladesh (from): Shakib Al Hasan (captain), T. Iqbal, S. Nafees, I. Kayes, J. Siddque, M. Ashraful, M. Rahim, A. Razzaq, S. Shuvo, S. Islam, R. Hossain, Mahmudullah, N. Hossain, N. Islam, R. Hasan.*

*Match starts at 2 p.m. (IST). *

The Hindu : Sport / Cricket : Crucial for India to start on a winning note


----------



## Frank Martin

Its time to play the Game..


----------



## Trichy

Go India Go for the cup we are supporting 1.3 billion behind you. Make us pride and proud. We belive you that ur our heroes


----------



## integra

I'm trying my best to sleep but I know I won't be able to sleep. Just heard the minimum ticket price in the black market is 10,000 bucks right now. The streets are flooded with crowds and the time is 12:38am. Going out, hope our kiddos rock tomorrow(actually they will).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Trichy said:


> Go India Go for the cup we are supporting 1.3 billion behind you. Make us pride and proud. We belive you that ur our heroes


dont worry india will go after it gets vanquished by BD team.Tiger is on prowl to hunt rabbits like 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

In oneday cricket anything can happen and BD can beat India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Sure in your view even japan can all out india in less than an 100 or even 100 is more


ajtr said:


> dont worry india will go after it gets vanquished by BD team.Tiger is on prowl to hunt rabbits like 2007.


----------



## Frank Martin

ajtr said:


> dont worry india will go after it gets vanquished by BD team.Tiger is on prowl to hunt rabbits like 2007.


 
Let us see that tomorrow


----------



## truebangali

Whiplash said:


> Meh. I call Indian walkover. With the batting line up we currently have this match shouldn't be too much of a hurdle. But with Bangladesh's Giant killer reputation anything is possible.
> 
> Heh! I call Indian walkover! why?? scared to face BD?
> It's a competition and the better performer will win the match. Recall the expeince port of spain in 2007.
> 
> Bangladesh has turned to be a regular match winner after we clean sweep NZ in oct last year. Dn't call us a giant killer anymore!


----------



## ajtr

Lol indian writers surrendered even before match has started.sure last world cup debacle still haunt all indian fans hence everyone is skeptic about india winning it against BD.

*Don't fear defeat*


----------



## Hyde

In my opinion all top 8 teams can win

so there is no Hot favorite in this tournament

the format of the tournament is very wide-open and everybody will have plenty of opportunities to bounce again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

ajtr said:


> *Don't fear defeat*



Good article I read this earlier

"*But Bangladesh at this World Cup have moved past that stage in the eyes of the cricket world, but more crucially in the eyes of their own supporters. Now a gallant performance in a losing cause will no longer have the romance it earlier did, the fans will want a win.*".
"*If they fear defeat they will find it galloping towards them. It will test their attitude, and most important, it will test their leadership, because not qualifying for the quarter-final will be seen as a major blow.*".

However India will have an added weight on them, to start the campaign as fav's they will be expected to win this in reasonable comfort.
good luck to both

may England prevail !!!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Cricket World Cup fever grows in Bangladesh 






Even people are going on frenzy on the road. it the big night before the world cup starts and every one is going crazy near the stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

Best of Luck to Bangladesh


----------



## Water Car Engineer

India is going to clothesline Bangladesh.... I hope..


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bangladesh will win.

(just covering all possibilities so that i can say tomorrow - i said so! )

There's a very nice article on rediff today on how much bangladeshis have taken to the cup. great to see that, and all the best to bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Just wondering can Bangladesh team keep their head cool . Their some very good match have created huge expectation to them. india is very balance team it will be very hard to repeat 2007.


----------



## Andross

Im getting excited the countdown has started


----------



## Kinetic

OK, today is the day when the fight starts for WC 2011.

If India wins the toss than I think it will easy go for us. But if we lose than also no problem we have strongest batting line up.


----------



## monitor

Toss will be crucial factor in the game as it will be d/n match .


----------



## Dalai Lama

Anyone got a good website where I can watch this?


----------



## Roybot

TheDeletedUser said:


> Anyone got a good website where I can watch this?



ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Live streaming, Highlights free Online | Cricket-365.Tv

Its decent enough, watched the opening ceremony there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pmukherjee

May the best man win.


----------



## Kinetic

pmukherjee said:


> May the best *man* win.


 
lol You mean 'team'.


----------



## Al-zakir

Good luck to both team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyph3r

It will tough for BD to win
There is no Mashrafe Mortaza
Shakib & Tamim will have to something special
Good luck to both teams


----------



## Gabbar

*Can any body post a link to watch match live on line?​*


----------



## Andross

Im gonna make myself sum masala chai and kick back and watch it unfold, India better not let me down.


----------



## Karachiite

How big of a margin do you guys think India will win by?


----------



## Andross

30-40 runs me thinks


----------



## rockstarIN

What is combination of Indian Bowling attack?

Zaheer+Nehra+SreeSanth+Barbajan+Chowla?


----------



## Karachiite

If India bats first then Im thinking 50 and above.


----------



## Durrak

Good luck to both team.
May bd wins


----------



## arihant

desparte to see when highlights get posted at Bangladesh vs India 1st ODI - ICC World Cup 2011 Cricket Highlights


----------



## Sonic_boom

Karachiite said:


> How big of a margin do you guys think India will win by?


 
lets not be so complacent


----------



## majesticpankaj

Gabbar said:


> *Can any body post a link to watch match live on line?​*


 
Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free


----------



## Mani2020

On paper India looks way stronger then Bangladesh but you never know ,cricket is a funny game 

Its not over till its really over.

So i hope WC kicks on with something exciting and unexpected


*Best of Luck BANGLADESH*


----------



## Blue Sword

Gabbar said:


> *Can any body post a link to watch match live on line?​*


 
Here is another link
Cricket Live Streaming, Free online links | Cricket 365

select channel 7... 
sometimes streaming is done other channel too....just check out... as of now its on ch-7
just have fun....

its about to start few minutes left..


----------



## Blue Sword

All the best INDIA...


----------



## majesticpankaj

Go INDIA Go !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

majesticpankaj said:


> Go INDIA Go !!!


sure india will go and break walls of the homes of indian players


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> sure india will go and break walls of the homes of indian players


 
Ahhh.. u are looking for flames in this thread too.. best of luck... 


Rules.... what a joke....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Sword

ajtr said:


> sure india will go and break walls of the homes of indian players


 
Leave the cricket aside plz .. have mercy on us ..!!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh won the toss and elected to bowl

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




Blue Sword said:


> Leave the cricket aside plz .. have mercy on us ..!!


 
No use... dont expect *anything*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## true_indian

India batting...yay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Raina out kohli inn...


----------



## indushek

Best of luck to both teams, hey is star sports streaming or which channel in India??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Due factor gonna play a role in 2day match.. GL to both teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Why do we have 3 spinners in the squad if we're going to rest 2 of them?


----------



## Blue Sword

indushek said:


> Best of luck to both teams, hey is star sports streaming or which channel in India??


 
hey buddy its on Star Cricket ....

Online streaming....
http://www.cricket-365.info/
Choose channel 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

indushek said:


> Best of luck to both teams, hey is star sports streaming or which channel in India??


 
ESPN..... and national channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

It started? Geo Sports is showing it right?


----------



## Hyde

i purchased a paid link and it is working great so far


----------



## kobiraaz

YA ALLAH HELP US.. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Why we are fielding instead of Batting . gods knows how we are going to bowl. fast target to tendulkar and gamvir out as soon as possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

I've to satisfy with DD national for cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Bangla fighter said:


> YA ALLAH HELP US.. .


Aameen!

But God help those who help themselves
Hope Bangladesh team gives their 100% too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Bangla fighter said:


> YA ALLAH HELP US.. .


----------



## kobiraaz

because it is difficult for spinners to bowl when there is dew. . . Spin is our main strength . . .


----------



## SpArK

No nehra but its sreesanth..


----------



## Shak

Bangladesh skipper Shakib Al Hasan won the toss and decided to field.

Go INDIA GO


----------



## Sumendrab

is ashraful playing?


----------



## jaunty

Zaki said:


> i purchased a paid link and it is working great so far


 

link please. If it's good I may buy it too..what is the bit rate?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bangla fighter said:


> because it is difficult for spinners to bowl when there is dew. . . Spin is our main strength . . .


 
but ur bowlers don't have to worry about dew factor though since they are batting 2nd!!


----------



## gowthamraj

Does match started. As i am using my mobile. This thread is better that cricinfo for live updates


----------



## Hyde

jaunty said:


> link please. If it's good I may buy it too..what is the bit rate?


 
http://streamsdirect.info/

Well the bit rate is probably 950kbps but overall its looking better than that 2000kbps one showing from another website

may be i am wrong but the quality seems just perfect to me.... almost like a TV

they charged me 8 dollars and few cents i think.... for 3 months its 21 dollars or something like that and for one year its 58 dollars something like that

i purchased for 1 month and will decide how Pakistan and England goes in this tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

GO BANGLADESH!!!!


----------



## SpArK

@gowth.. national anthems are played.. it will take another 5 mins..

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

go Bangladesh gooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

gowthamraj said:


> Does match started. As i am using my mobile. This thread is better that cricinfo for live updates


 they are singing national anthem...........


----------



## SpArK

Batsman are into the crease now........Sachin and sehwag coming in..


----------



## Devil Soul

Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free


----------



## gowthamraj

Zaki said:


> they are singing national anthem...........


 
Here my accounts lecture putting mokkai in our class


----------



## SpArK

444444444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

first ball


----------



## Hyde

1st ball 4 runs!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

1st ball & its FOUR


----------



## Karachiite

Choka on first bowl by Sehwag


----------



## SpArK

2 runs in second ball.. good going


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. that's a good omen!!


----------



## Karachiite

Very cute Bangladeshi girl they showed just now in the crowds.


----------



## SpArK

6 runs from 4 balls

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

8 runs from 5 balls.


----------



## Hyde

some screenshots taken by me


----------



## SpArK

another 4

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

Just 12 runs from first over.. very slow start i should say...

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

quickest bowler of BD now on... rubel...


----------



## Trichy

India 12-0 1overs


----------



## jaunty

Zaki said:


> http://streamsdirect.info/
> 
> Well the bit rate is probably 950kbps but overall its looking better than that 2000kbps one showing from another website
> 
> may be i am wrong but the quality seems just perfect to me.... almost like a TV
> 
> they charged me 8 dollars and few cents i think.... for 3 months its 21 dollars or something like that and for one year its 58 dollars something like that
> 
> i purchased for 1 month and will decide how Pakistan and England goes in this tournament


 
Bought it..looking good


----------



## SpArK

a run out chance missed....

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

4 for tendulkarrrr


----------



## Sumendrab

these Vodafone zoo zoo's i hate them.


----------



## SpArK

18 from 1.4 now...


----------



## Sumendrab

gosh the crowd is insane


----------



## SpArK

another 4 from sehwag this time


----------



## Hyde

lol 22 runs in 1.5 overs


----------



## SpArK

24 from 2 overssss


----------



## gowthamraj

Benny it much better if you put final score for every one or two overs. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shak

Viru Viru Viru ....


----------



## Karachiite

Sorry Bangladesh better luck in next game.


----------



## SpArK

gowthamraj said:


> Benny it much better if you put final score for every one or two overs. Thanks in advance


 
Nope every 4 every 2 i will cheer.. .. thanks in advance too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

India 24-0 2overs


----------



## SpArK

another 4 for tendulkar this time....

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

wow a dot ball atlast..


----------



## Roby

India 28/0 (2.1 ov)


----------



## Shak

28 from 2.2


----------



## Trichy

Sachin next 4


----------



## SpArK

again a four for tendulkar 32-0

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

32-0 after 3 overs... ........


----------



## Trichy

India 32-0 3overs


----------



## Shak

India ....... India.......


----------



## Sumendrab

this thread is faster than my android. lol


----------



## gowthamraj

SpArK said:


> Nope every 4 every 2 i will cheer.. .. thanks in advance too


 
Anna battery low aagida poguthu


----------



## Sumendrab

the ground seems to be small?


----------



## JonAsad

Welcome to this Glorious day of Cricket- 

Whose side i am going to cheer today- Hmm- I will decide it near the end of the match 

I am an opportunist- and i will bash the loosing team to death -- haha

Go






Go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trichy

India 36-0 4 overs


----------



## SpArK

36-0 after 4 overs


----------



## Shak

Good over by Rubel.


----------



## Sumendrab

should wait for an over stepping no ball to see viru hit 6?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Spin in the 5th over?


----------



## SpArK

4 2 . . 2 4 | . 4 . 1wd 1 4 2 | 4 . . . 4 . | 1lb 1 1 . . 1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> Welcome to this Glorious day of Cricket-
> 
> Whose side i am going to cheer today- Hmm- I will decide it near the end of the match
> 
> I am an opportunist- and i will bash the loosing team to death-- haha
> 
> Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go


 Glorious Glory Hunter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

never heard a dot ball cheered this much


----------



## Trichy

India 38-0 5 overs


----------



## Sumendrab

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Spin in the 5th over?


 
they are trying to feed veeru.


----------



## SpArK

good over by razzaq .. just 2 runs


----------



## JanjaWeed

c'mon.. what's going on? we need 10 runs an over!! going bit slow aren't they??


----------



## rockstarIN

39 for no loss in 5 overs...


----------



## Roby

India 39/0 (5.0 ov)


----------



## LaBong

quick, give me a live streaming link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

every dot bowl is cheered ha ha ha


----------



## kobiraaz

missing mashrafe bin murtaza


----------



## rockstarIN

Bangla bowlers bowling to Sewag's Pads to contain him..so fat 3 dot balls


----------



## Shak

*Kaske pakad...... Jamke jakhadd .... Laga .....*


----------



## majesticpankaj

sachin and sehwag should play sensibly for atleast first 25 overs and then .....


----------



## Sumendrab

Abir said:


> quick, give me a live streaming link.


 
crictime.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

India 42-0 6 overs


----------



## SpArK

last 3 overs were good for BAN


----------



## Shak

Go offensive viru &#8230;


----------



## SpArK

razzaq playing with sehwag.... he looks a good bowler.. not easy to hit...


----------



## Trichy

India 46-0 7 overs


----------



## Sumendrab

majesticpankaj said:


> sachin and sehwag should play sensibly for atleast first 25 overs and then .....


 
lol if sehwag plays to his sense till the 25th over we shall reach 200 by then


----------



## Hyde

Sehwag was almost out but Razzak couldn't carry properly

not a dropped catch but very close


----------



## SpArK

razzaq seems to have the upper hand in that battle...


----------



## Shak

It&#8217;s Showtime boys ..... One batsman must play offensive.


----------



## Trichy

India 48-0 8 overs


----------



## SpArK

wow...... 3 small short balls in row.. BD is back...


----------



## rockstarIN

SpArK said:


> razzaq playing with sehwag.... he looks a good bowler.. not easy to hit...


 
I tried to replace Chawla with him im my Fantacy team, but not enough points, so I put Sreesanth


----------



## Roby

Slow pace..Come on veeru


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Viru is trying to restrain himself.

The ball is not bouncing yet he's ducking under the short ones rather than attack.


----------



## rockstarIN

spinners doing well early on, we can see spinners rule this world cup..


----------



## Shak

BOWLER OVER MAIDEN RUNS WICKET NO BALL WIDE ECO 
Shafiul Islam 2.0 0 20 0 10 
Rubel Hossain 3.0 0 19 0 2 6.33 
Abdur Razzak 1.1 0 3 0 2.57


----------



## SpArK

4 at last............


----------



## Roby

Four..at last


----------



## SpArK

Key is keeping the wickets for later...good going ..


----------



## rockstarIN

India past 50 by Sachin's four..


----------



## Trichy

India 53-0 9 overs


----------



## JonAsad

If he was Pakistani Razzaq- Abdul Razzaq- then he will be on a hat trick by now 

haha
haha
any one please give me a streaming link-


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

They should send either yousuf or Bhajji next to try and force the pace


----------



## blackops

They should not try to hit every ball they should stay till 150 after that they can go bom bom


----------



## Shak

55 from 9.1 overs Run Rate 6


----------



## blackops

Glorious Resolve said:


> If it was Pakistani Razzaq- Abdul Razzaq- then he will be on a hat trick by now
> 
> haha
> haha
> any one please give me a streaming link-


 why a streaming link it is on espn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

Viru 25 runs 31 balls. 

Sachin 27 runs 26 balls.


----------



## fallstuff

Glorious Resolve said:


> If he was Pakistani Razzaq- Abdul Razzaq- then he will be on a hat trick by now
> 
> haha
> haha
> any one please give me a streaming link-




Channel1 : Watch Football & Cricket Matches Online : WatchPerm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Sweag is tempted by low bouncers, waiting to see him to pull the same..!!


----------



## Trichy

India 60-0 10 overs


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Key is keeping the wickets for later...good going ..


 
then what is marriage 

lol

yes you are right - i think 100 runs opening partnership would ensure 300+ runs for India... and if that partnership carried after 120 - then you can expect 350+ too

Thats how India goes - they have a powerful batting line up so if they have wickets in hand - they don't like defeating but raping you


----------



## Shak

No matter what is enough score to win but we need 350 runs today.


----------



## SpArK

boundary for sehwag

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

4 againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...........


record for side batting first is not good in the gorund


----------



## Roby

India 69/0 (10.4 ov)


----------



## SpArK

run outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## JanjaWeed

what a disaster!!


----------



## rockstarIN

f..sachin run out...


----------



## SpArK

tendulkar gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Bawla saala


----------



## blackops

Damn it omfg wtf why why why


----------



## Karachiite

Sachin run out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

lol Commentator just said Sewag got 13 centuries and none of them is against Bangladesh

and Tendulkar got 46 centuries and none of them is against Bangladesh

oh oh oh Tendulkar gone

Run Out!!!


----------



## Shak

69 from 10.4 overs


----------



## SpArK

crowd is roaring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a disaster.....


----------



## Roby

SR Tendulkar run out 28 OOPS


----------



## killeragent

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fallstuff

Tendulkar no more 

It is still good going for India.


----------



## Shak

Tendlya Gone ... Run out by Shakib Al Hasan.


----------



## rockstarIN

Hardly Sachin-Sewag pair do such error...


----------



## Trichy

India 69-1 11 overs P2
sachin 28 in 29 balls runout


----------



## Roby

gambhir in


----------



## SpArK

The dangerous shakib is next..

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

a welcome boundary ...


----------



## Shak

69 - 1 - 11 IND ..Run Rate 6.27

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------


----------



## SpArK

Spinners are doing a wonderful job for BD


----------



## rockstarIN

There is hardly any bounce in the wicket, bowls are kept very low.. specially spinner's


----------



## Trichy

India 74-1 12 overs


----------



## ajtr

killeragent said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Roby

Trichy said:


> India 74-1 12 overs


 
74 -1 ..


----------



## SpArK

4 again for sehwag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumendrab

Zaki said:


> lol Commentator just said Sewag got 13 centuries and none of them is against Bangladesh
> 
> and Tendulkar got 46 centuries and none of them is against Bangladesh
> 
> oh oh oh Tendulkar gone
> 
> Run Out!!!


 
should tis break the jinx?


----------



## rockstarIN

one more boundry from sewag, still the balls are very low on bounce..


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


>


 
Having fun cheering against own country?? hahaha...


Pathetic attention seeker.


----------



## Roby

ajtr said:


>


----------



## Shak

4 by viru ....  

78 from 12.1 --- Run rate -- 6.41


----------



## SpArK

first boundary for gambhir...


----------



## JonAsad

blackops said:


> why a streaming link it is on espn


 
Thanks- but the streaming-
its not available in my region  
why i am in Arabiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa---

@fallstuff
Thanks- but its not streaming either- any add-on i have to install?


----------



## Hyde

Shafi ul Islam is being hammered


----------



## Shak

4 by gautam .... 

83 from 12.4


----------



## Trichy

India 87-1 13 overs


----------



## Roby

Glorious Resolve said:


> Thanks- but the streaming-
> its not available in my region
> why i am in Arabia---



Cricket Live Streaming, Free online links | Cricket 365

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Bowling is terrble. India should glide to 300 easy. Too late right now, hitting the sack.


----------



## Trichy

India 92-1 14 overs


----------



## Shak

91 - from 13. 4 overs ..

Viru 48 from 43 balls,


----------



## JonAsad

Roby said:


> Cricket Live Streaming, Free online links | Cricket 365


 
Thank you so much- its working--


----------



## SpArK

5 from the over.. spinners are hard to hit in this pitch it seems.


----------



## fallstuff

Glorious Resolve said:


> Thanks- but the streaming-
> its not available in my region
> why i am in Arabiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa---
> 
> @fallstuff
> Thanks- but its not streaming either- any add-on i have to install?


 
Nope. Very good streaming. 

Try this site,

Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket - Free Cricket

This server # 5 worked for me. Keep trying a different server if one doesn't work.


----------



## SpArK

6 for sehwaggggggggg 50 up


----------



## Roby

50 for veeru


----------



## Sumendrab

waiting ends here


----------



## Shak

Six by viru


----------



## Roby

100 up for India


----------



## Shak

*INDIA................... INDIA................ *


----------



## SpArK

100 is also up....


----------



## Trichy

India 104-1 15 overs
sew 60*


----------



## rockstarIN

Veeru on fire, 2 lofted shots, but not getting boundary..


----------



## Roby

India 104/1 (15.0 ov)


----------



## aristocrat

power play up


----------



## SpArK

Almost 7 run rate.. good going...


----------



## LaBong

who the fu*k is doing the commentary?


----------



## rockstarIN

In the 2007 World Cup game against Bangladesh, India were 40 for 3 after 15, and hit only two fours. This time, they've hit 12 fours and six in the first 15, and have scored 2.5 times the number of runs. Not so good for Bangladesh.


----------



## Trichy

India 107-1 16 overs


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> Having fun cheering against own country?? hahaha...
> 
> 
> Pathetic attention seeker.


feeling envious???? how pity of u...........


----------



## rockstarIN

This is the 33rd time that Sachin Tendulkar has been run out in ODIs. Among Indias batsmen, he is second behind Rahul Dravid, who has been run out 39 times. The top seven players in the list of batsmen run out most often in ODIs are all subcontinent batsmen


----------



## Hyde

Drinks break

come on --------------------------- I am supporting Bangladesh


----------



## Trichy

India vs Bangadesh
Drinks..!


----------



## kobiraaz

shafiul k dholai dite mon chaitese. . .er theke valo bowling amio pari


----------



## Spring Onion

Good Luck Bangladeshi Team. Victory or Defeat doesnt matter as long as you played well.


----------



## Blue Sword

In the 2007 World Cup game against Bangladesh, India were 40 for 3 after 15, and hit only two fours. This time, they've hit 12 fours and six in the first 15, and have scored 2.5 times the number of runs. Not so good for Bangladesh.


----------



## rockstarIN

ajtr said:


> feeling envious???? how pity of u...........


 
Yes we are...

Happy trolling...enjoy the match...


----------



## Hyde

eeyaa hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> feeling envious???? how pity of u...........


 
nope feeling how pathetic some real low life can be .. and has trolling abilities ina non relted cricket thread too... If u dont have anything to contribute ina cricket thread other than flames .. get out.. nothing will happen to you if i rply to u but i will get tons of infractions.. thank u..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

The pitch is damn low..


----------



## Trichy

India 113-1 17 overs


----------



## Blue Sword

Sehwag's 37 half-centuries,
This is only one innings has come at a strike rate less than 80. Six of his fifties have been scored at a strike rate greater than 150.


----------



## Trichy

India 115-1 18 overs


----------



## Hyde

India under pressure now


----------



## SpArK

Looks relaxed now.. run rate has to be kept above 6...


----------



## rockstarIN

spinners are playing good for BD


----------



## rockstarIN

BOTH Sewag & Ghambir are happy with singles off spinners it seems..

We have Y Pathan for spinners...ha ha ha I cant even think that in the slog overs...


----------



## Trichy

India 120-1 19 overs


----------



## rockstarIN

Of Sehwag's 37 half-centuries, only one innings has come at a strike rate less than 80. Six of his fifties have been scored at a strike rate greater than 150


----------



## SpArK

120-1 ... ok score...


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> 120-1 ... ok score...


 
120 is chase-able 

so no worries 

4!!!!!

now 124 seems difficult for Bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

a four for gambhir.. messed up fielding..


----------



## SpArK

129-1 after 20 overs


----------



## Trichy

India 129-1 20 overs


----------



## farhan_9909

yaar very good playing india


----------



## Trichy

India 135-1 21 overs


----------



## rockstarIN

no sweep shots so far agst spinners


----------



## Trichy

India 141-1 22 overs


----------



## blackops

Going good can reach above 300


----------



## SpArK

150 up.. 200 more to get!!!!


----------



## Trichy

India 151-1 23 overs


----------



## Roby

Veeru can hit a century


----------



## SpArK

Gambhir goneee


----------



## kobiraaz

gamvir gone


----------



## rockstarIN

GHAMBIR GONE BOWLED....


----------



## MST

Trichy said:


> India 151-1 23 overs


 
2nd wicket down...gambhir goes


----------



## Trichy

India 152-2 23.2 overs
gam 39 bold


----------



## monitor

Sakib is paying the price for choosing batting second . chasing 300 run in night will be impossible for us


----------



## blackops

Okey thos was sad


----------



## rockstarIN

This by the way, is Sehwag's highest score against Bangladesh. Ominous "Sachin was out at 69 in 10.5 overs. and sehwag and gambhir scored next 69 at same pace in next 10.5 overs (ind 138 in 21.4 overs)"


----------



## mautkimaut

gambhir gone.. this could be risky time for India


----------



## kobiraaz

anything near 300 is reachable by bangladesh if tamim survives 1st 20 over


----------



## SpArK

*Kohli*, the main man is in... kewll


----------



## MST

Hoping to see some Yousuf fireworks today. Bangladeshi spinners will be an added attraction for him


----------



## Trichy

India 153-2 24 overs


----------



## monitor

India lost another wicket 152/2 Gambir out for 39 wait for another quick wicket which is the only hope to keep the match alive


----------



## Trichy

India 160-2 25 overs


----------



## Trichy

India 164-2 26 overs


----------



## MST

Looking at the pitch conditions, if Bangladesh manage 300+ batting second under lights then they deserve a semi final spot. This is irrespective of who wins.


----------



## SpArK

India RR 6.30... still consistent. good going...


----------



## Roby

Come on Veeru...you can do it


----------



## Trichy

India 166-2 27 overs


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> nope feeling how pathetic some real low life can be .. and has trolling abilities ina non relted cricket thread too... If u dont have anything to contribute ina cricket thread other than flames .. get out.. nothing will happen to you if i rply to u but i will get tons of infractions.. thank u..


i'm wondering wat kind of low life some of u people from india are who cant even tolerate people cheering for opposite team AAAAAkkkkkkkthoooooo . dont ve sportsman siprit like kolkata crowd.chennai crowd was better atleast they gave standing ovation even to pakistani team for their win.


----------



## SpArK

12 more for sehwag century... once he gets there, i hope its fireworks.. or did he really meant about batting all 50 overs .??


----------



## blackops

Virat has slowed it down pathan should have been there


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> i'm wondering wat kind of low life some of u people from india are who cant even tolerate people cheering for opposite team AAAAAkkkkkkkthoooooo . dont ve sportsman siprit like kolkata crowd.chennai crowd was better atleast they gave standing ovation even to pakistani team for their win.


 
DUDE/dudiiii... the hate thread is in the other side.. leave this one alone... dont have time for this .... too busy to spend time on a licenenced troller on loose.

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

A four by Kohli.. he seems calm .. maybe a good innings is on the way...


----------



## Trichy

India 176-2 28 overs


----------



## blackops

Four akhir kar


----------



## Hyde

guyz focus on cricket only

no need to bring india in everything.......... 2 down 8 more to go


----------



## Shak

I think viru will go for 200+ today. Everything is in favor.


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> guyz focus on cricket only
> 
> no need to bring india in everything.......... 2 down 8 more to go


 

Please tell that to the flamer who is doing it on purpose.. and ask him/her if he/she has "*balls*" to cheer the kenyans on 23rd??


----------



## Trichy

India 188-2 29 overs


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Please tell that to the flamer who is doing it on purpose.. and ask him/her if he/she has "*balls*" to cheer the kenyans on 23rd??


 
she teases you because you tease her 

but i think personal likings must be left behind this thread 

this thread is about cricket and both of you are going off-topic again n again

Bangladesh need 8 more wickets within next 20 runs and then all will be well again


----------



## MST

By 30 over formula a team should double the score they have at the end of 30 over if there are wickets in hand. By that we should be around 380 and with some Yosouf firework may even reach 400. That would be awesome


----------



## blackops

Oh yeah one more by virat (4)


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Please tell that to the flamer who is doing it on purpose.. and ask him/her if he/she has "*balls*" to cheer the kenyans on 23rd??


come on Spark - its just a match

tell me... and i would be supporting Kenya on 23rd 

I know the are playing against Pakistan - but still just say it bro  anything for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Another 4 for sehwag.. inching towards 100




Zaki said:


> she teases you because you tease her
> 
> but i think personal likings must be left behind this thread
> 
> this thread is about cricket and both of you are going off-topic again n again
> 
> Bangladesh need 8 more wickets within next 20 runs and then all will be well again


 
I am more than happy to play the teasing game.. coz once this one appears on one thread there is nothing else to discuss other than tease..

I am loving it  tada tattataaaa


----------



## Humanist

*Almost 200 in 30 overs....*


----------



## Trichy

India 195-2 30 overs


----------



## Durrak

*India 194/2 (30.0 ov)
*


----------



## Hyde

*OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

99 veeru...


----------



## Trichy

India 199-2 31 overs


----------



## Roby

Zaki said:


> *OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! *


 
LOL wut...


----------



## blackops

Just | more


----------



## majesticpankaj

Zaki said:


> *OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! OUT!!!! *


 

:buuny::buuny::buuny::buuny:


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Roby said:


> 99 veeru...


 

India still going to go to 300+ anyhow..


----------



## MST

Sehwag's hits 14th ton


----------



## SpArK

Well done Sehwag..

a century at last


----------



## Hyde

Roby said:


> LOL wut...


 
I said Out

was it difficult to understand


----------



## Humanist

*100.... woooooooooooo*


----------



## Sumendrab

thanks a ton to zaki for jinxing


----------



## Roby

100 for Veeru


----------



## Whiplash

100!!! Flawless innings by sehwag. Almost too easy.


----------



## majesticpankaj

sehwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggg crush them......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 100 !!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Sehwag makes his first 100 against Bangladesh!

and second in the world cup

and first in this WC


----------



## blackops

100 yeah loved


----------



## monitor

Already give up watching the match . i have broke down .


----------



## Whiplash

I predict a 350 score for India. At the very least.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

ooooooooo some one said 99 viru,i thought he got out on 99.
WOOHOO! sadha dilli da munda!way to go!
Virat kohli delhi,Sehwag,Delhi,Gautam Gambhir Delhi,Asish Nehra Delhi!
XD


----------



## Durrak

Sehwag's 14 ODI century


----------



## Trichy

India 206-2 32 overs
sew 101*


----------



## Hyde

Android said:


> thanks a ton to zaki for jinxing


 
well i just made a favor to you ------

i praised Tendulkar in the morning and he got out after a while

i don't like players getting out in their 90s.... so if i start asking for out out out - it never happens


----------



## MST

Fireworks will start now


----------



## Trichy

Punjabbi Munda said:


> ooooooooo some one said 99 viru,i thought he got out on 99.
> WOOHOO! sadha dilli da munda!way to go!
> Virat kohli delhi,Sehwag,Delhi,Gautam Gambhir Delhi,Asish Nehra Delhi!
> XD


 
all are playing for only INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

monitor said:


> Already give up watching the match . i have broke down .


 
don't worry Bangladesh would still hopefully qualify for Quarter Finals....

don't break your heart - its a long way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Trichy said:


> all are playing for only INDIA


 
YES! And that's a thing of being proud even xxxxxxx times more!


----------



## SpArK

Recent overs 4 . . . 1wd 1 . | 1 1 . 1 . 1 | 1 1 1 1 2 1 | 4 1 1 .4


----------



## Humanist

*Virat tooo good a player...... *


----------



## Whiplash

Punjabbi Munda said:


> YES! And that's a thing of being proud even xxxxxxx times more!


 
Sachin Tendulkar- Mumbai. 
Meh. We win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

India 219-2 33 overs


----------



## ajtr

Its better cheering kenaya bangladesh ireland canada than all those top end teams who always do dadagiri on weaker teams.these teams deserve cheering than top eights.

Note to spark: i'll sure cheer kenya against pakistan and will sure support pakistan against india.have my word.


----------



## MST

Fireworks happening now 3 boundries this over


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> Its better cheering kenaya bangladesh ireland canada than all those top end teams who always do dadagiri on weaker teams.these teams deserve cheering than top eights.
> 
> Note to spark: i'll sure cheer kenya against pakistan and will sure support pakistan against india.have my word.


 

I will be here.. watching that "cheers' and how long it will go for sure.. I guarantee u that one..

Anyway i am cheering Pakistan.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Whiplash said:


> Sachin Tendulkar- Mumbai.
> Meh. We win.


 
 hands down,you win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

Batting Powerplay is going to come from 35th over.... Prepare for firework..


----------



## SpArK

Oops heated exchange between kohli and rubel....


----------



## Trichy

India 224-2 34 overs


----------



## Whiplash

As if we're hveing any less of a fireworks display right now,


----------



## Shak

*Viru I want to see double century today. *
*Go INDIA Go.*
INDIA INDIA


----------



## Trichy

Innings Drinks break...


----------



## monitor

Watch online 
http://www.espnstar.com/cwclive/
Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket World Cup 2011


----------



## Trichy

Ball going to change now.


----------



## Hyde

ajtr said:


> Its better cheering kenaya bangladesh ireland canada than all those top end teams who always do dadagiri on weaker teams.these teams deserve cheering than top eights.
> 
> Note to spark: i'll sure cheer kenya against pakistan and will sure support pakistan against india.have my word.


 
stop teasing him AJTR

Keep this discussion for other threads... this thread has nothing to do with politics

and yes - India is hot favorite in this tournament and the tradition of dangerous teams has always been to crush minnow comprehensively... that would improve their run rate and India knows how important Run rate is when you advance to the next levels

This is one of the reason why i like indian team - they bat fearlessly (and bowl cowardly but thats ok since they bat very well)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> *stop teasing him AJTR*
> 
> Keep this discussion for other threads... this thread has nothing to do with politics
> 
> and yes - India is hot favorite in this tournament and the tradition of dangerous teams has always been to crush minnow comprehensively... that would improve their run rate and India knows how important Run rate is when you advance to the next levels
> 
> This is one of the reason why i like indian team - they bat fearlessly (and bowl cowardly but thats ok since they bat very well)


 
Oh come on.. let it come.. 

It just needs a SpArk to kindle a Mighty flame.....

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Oops smashed back to another 4 by sehwag ... he in 108 now...


----------



## rockstarIN

Sehwag, wih his second century in World Cups becomes the third Indian and 13th batsman overall to score ten centuries or more in away/neutral ODIs. Indian batsmen have scored the most centuries in ODIs (183), followed by Australia (156)."


----------



## Shak

AJTR what u says doesn&#8217;t matter. 

And note that you are not welcome for party too. In your case athiti devo bhav&#8230; My foot.


----------



## Humanist

*sehwag is using sledge hammer in powerplay*


----------



## Hyde

Shak said:


> AJTR what u says doesn&#8217;t matter.
> 
> And note that you are not welcome for party too. In your case athiti devo bhav&#8230; My foot.


 
don't worry she is most welcome on this side of LOC 

and not because she is an indian - but a very nice person and knows how to respect others
unfortunately you are yet to learn respect i think


----------



## farhan_9909

if india play like this in every match

then world cup is ther


----------



## Hyde

I won't be surprised if Sehwag makes 120 today


----------



## Trichy

India 242-2 35 overs P3 35-39 overs


----------



## SpArK

OMG .. a huge sixxxxxxxxxxxxx.. sehwag on fire for sure


----------



## Durrak

*India 235/2 (35.0 ov)
*


----------



## rockstarIN

HUGE HIT OF 6 BY VEERU


----------



## Durrak

*Rubel Hossain to Kohli, SIX
*


----------



## Shak

*I want to see double century from viru today.*


----------



## Humanist

*SSSSSIIIIIXXXXX*


----------



## Whiplash

What a six!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Powerplay taken first over 18 runs...........
Viru in the mood!lets see if he goes for 200!!


----------



## Hyde

farhan_9909 said:


> if india play like this in every match
> 
> then world cup is ther


Indian team bhi sahi time pe hi phuss hoti hai 

Seriously I have always been the admirer of Indian batting since past 20 years at least... but something happens to them and suddenly they start doing silly mistakes....

I don't think they would win this world cup... but still best of luck to the best team


----------



## rockstarIN

kOHLI AT 50+


----------



## SpArK

Is sehwag sighting Sachin's record or what???


----------



## Whiplash

SpArK said:


> Is sehwag sighting Sachin's record or what???


 Saala isi liye hi sachin ko out karvaya


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Is sehwag sighting Sachin's record or what???


too late i think

90 balls left

85 needed for Sehwag 

and other players too has to bat...


----------



## Shak

Zaki said:


> don't worry she is most welcome on this side of LOC
> 
> and not because she is an indian - but a very nice person and knows how to respect others
> unfortunately you are yet to learn respect i think




Zaki bhai I m not in mood to argue with any one today.

I just understand that &#8211; Dushmani karo to bhi shann se.


----------



## Whiplash

Zaki said:


> Indian team bhi sahi time pe hi phuss hoti hai
> 
> Seriously I have always been the admirer of Indian batting since past 20 years at least... but something happens to them and suddenly they start doing silly mistakes....
> 
> I don't think they would win this world cup... but still best of luck to the best team


 
This is the best batting line up India has ever seen. don't worry mate. Yeh world cup hamara hai.


----------



## Trichy

India 245-2 36 overs P3 35-39 overs


----------



## Whiplash

Very good over. Just three runs of it.


----------



## Spring Onion

Shak said:


> Zaki bhai I m not in mood to argue with any one today.
> 
> I just understand that &#8211; Dushmani karo to bhi shann se.


 
aray bhai dushmani karo laking Bangladesh ka kandahy pe bandook rakh ka shann say tau na howa na.


----------



## MZUBAIR

In pool games India hav only tough games against SA and ENG.

BD is playing well according to its capability. Thier body language is still positive.


----------



## Spring Onion

Whiplash said:


> Saala isi liye hi sachin ko out karvaya


 
salay ka record tor hee deta tau acha tha


----------



## JonAsad

Whiplash said:


> This is the best batting line up India has ever seen. don't worry mate. Yeh *world cup hamara hai*.


 
acha bhala mein score dekh reha tha-- kun kaha tum nay aisa-- nahi kehna chhaiye tha-

Yeh world Cup tumhara nahi sirf hamara hai 
Pakistan ka hai--


----------



## rockstarIN

ANOTHER CRACK FROM VEERU...


----------



## SpArK

4 and a 6.. sehwaggggggggggggg


----------



## Durrak

Sixxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!1111


----------



## Whiplash

HUGE SIX!!


----------



## Hyde

Whiplash said:


> This is the best batting line up India has ever seen. don't worry mate. Yeh world cup hamara hai.


 
actually early 2000 or 1990s ki batting zayada strong thee - when you had Ganguly, Dravid, Sehwag, Tendulkar (even dhoni) etc

all in great form...

But those days Australian team was unbeatable so it was hard for India to grab number 1 spot

now the Aussies are weaker so the newly developed Indian team looks formidable. I think its great team but i liked Ganguly and Dravid very much


----------



## Shak

Jana said:


> aray bhai dushmani karo laking Bangladesh ka kandahy pe bandook rakh ka shann say tau na howa na.



Chodo janna ji ..... Politics na leke aao plzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Humanist

10 runs in 2 ball


----------



## SpArK

He has surpaseed 120 Zaki bhai.....

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

oops another 4


----------



## Humanist

14 runs 3 balls


----------



## Trichy

India 261-2 37 overs


----------



## Whiplash

Sehwag is limping! Nooooo!


----------



## majesticpankaj

Zaki bhai kaha chale gaye ?? TV screen toh nahi todh diya na ??


----------



## rockstarIN

EAST OR WEST..INDIA IS THE BEST..!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Shak said:


> Chodo janna ji ..... Politics na leke aao plzzzzzzzz.


 
 politics tau ap lay ka aya ho jee hum nai 

hum bal thackray tau nahi


----------



## Humanist

37 runs in last 3 overs


----------



## SpArK

He has a runner now... might wont ball in innings...

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Kohli 50!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shak

To All,
What do you think guys? Can Viru touch 200 today?


----------



## Humanist

50 for virat


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> He has surpaseed 120 Zaki bhai.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------
> 
> oops another 4


 
well i was only kidding Paa jee

Only one analysis is true that is he won't be able to make 200...


----------



## rockstarIN

50 FOR KOHLI IN 46 BALLS...

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

I DO NOT THINK VEERU WILL REACH 200


----------



## SpArK

Kohli got hit in the cover region... seems okay..


----------



## rockstarIN

OOOPPPSSS...kohli drag the ball to his groin and crowd cheers ha ha ha


----------



## Humanist

crowd is enjoying if indian batsman r getting hit..


----------



## Trichy

India 265-2 38 overs
virat 51*


----------



## LaBong

Unsporting attitude from Bangladeshis, cheering Kohli getting hit! :/


----------



## majesticpankaj

India should declare the inning..enough is enough


----------



## Hyde

Abir said:


> Unsporting attitude from Bangladeshis, cheering Kohli getting hit! :/


 
because there was hardly anything to cheer abut Bangladesh today

seems like 16 year old kids are bowling


----------



## SpArK

Highest score in the ground 330


----------



## rockstarIN

330 is the highest score in this ground, that too by India, seems we again break it..


----------



## Whiplash

Glorious Resolve said:


> acha bhala mein score dekh reha tha-- kun kaha tum nay aisa-- nahi kehna chhaiye tha-
> 
> Yeh world Cup tumhara nahi sirf hamara hai
> Pakistan ka hai--


 
Yeh to dekh lenge bhai. Dekh li aapki kabiliyat England ke saamne.


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Highest score in the ground 330


 
it would be so amusing to see India being restricted to 320 at this stage... and then Bangladesh defeating India under this scenario

lol


----------



## Humanist

*previous highest score in this ground is 330 by INDIA... they r going to break their own record*


----------



## Trichy

India 272-2 39 overs


----------



## SpArK

oops sehwag chips it for 4.. he is playing with the bowlers now...


----------



## majesticpankaj

Zaki said:


> it would be so amusing to see India being restricted to 320 at this stage... and then Bangladesh defeating India under this scenario
> 
> lol



pakistanis dream big  ZH shab ki yaad dila di aapne


----------



## Hyde

*Only the fourth time in 223 ODI innings, and the first time in more than seven years, that Sehwag has played more than 110 deliveries in an ODI innings.*


----------



## LaBong

shakib bowling well but not well enough to get a place in KKR! I still wonder why we bought him instead of Ganguly!


----------



## MST

100 more runs from here is expected. Yousuf should come next.


----------



## Hyde

majesticpankaj said:


> pakistanis bream big  ZH shab ki yaad dila di aapne


 
agar kuch karo to bara karo

chotay motay khayalon se hamari jee nahi behalta


----------



## Whiplash

Zaki said:


> it would be so amusing to see India being restricted to 320 at this stage... and then Bangladesh defeating India under this scenario
> 
> lol


 
Even if we get all out at this score Bangladesh wont be able to make it. We have an awesome bowling line up too my friend.


----------



## Shak

Viru 137 .... need more 63


----------



## rockstarIN

Only the fourth time in 223 ODI innings, and the first time in more than seven years, that Sehwag has played more than 110 deliveries in an ODI innings.


----------



## Hyde

Whiplash said:


> Even if we get all out at this score Bangladesh wont be able to make it. We have an awesome bowling line up too my friend.


 Batting i think is worlds best

bowling is little better than Bangladesh


----------



## Humanist

few dot balls


----------



## Whiplash

Abir said:


> shakib bowling well but not well enough to get a place in KKR! I still wonder why we bought him instead of Ganguly!


 
Are you kidding me? Shakib is bowling amazing. I'd pick him over Ganguly any day of the week.


----------



## Trichy

India 276-2 40 overs


----------



## Hyde

MST said:


> 100 more runs from here is expected. Yousuf should come next.


 
Dhoni should come himself

because he was in good form recently so you can expect him to hit couple of long sixes outside the park


----------



## Whiplash

Zaki said:


> Batting i think is worlds best
> 
> bowling is little better than Bangladesh


 
Yeah this is the bowling line up that restricted australia to 170 last week. And btw.. A little better than banglades makes us much better than Pakistan by extension. 
Just kidding mate.


----------



## SpArK

Whiplash said:


> Are you kidding me? Shakib is bowling amazing. I'd pick him over Ganguly any day of the week.


 
It doesnt matter.. Its still KKR.


----------



## majesticpankaj

MAYHEM !!! please


----------



## rockstarIN

Kohli got hit by Sewag's shot..damn it got hurt


----------



## SpArK

Another 6 from sehwag

Sehwag has started hitting non strikers too.. Kohli hit in hand by a shot..


----------



## Hyde

Abir said:


> shakib bowling well but not well enough to get a place in KKR! I still wonder why we bought him instead of Ganguly!


 
you are right

Shakib is a good all-rounder but his bowling is not up to the mark today

he could bowl better.... or may be Sehwag didn't let him wake up


----------



## rockstarIN

6 by sewag again


----------



## Whiplash

SIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humanist

*ssssiiiiiiixxxxx*


----------



## majesticpankaj

ZAki bhai !!! 200 is very muc likely if he plays till the end


----------



## rockstarIN

Sehwag's score is now the highest score by an Indian batsman against Bangladesh, going past Sourav Ganguly's 135 in 2000. He needs five runs to go past Tendulkar's 141 which is the highest individual score in ODIs in Bangladesh


----------



## Humanist

*60 balls to go..... 100 expected atleast*


----------



## Trichy

India 285-2 41 overs


----------



## Shak

Viru 146 ...need more 54 runs.


----------



## Hyde

Whiplash said:


> Yeah this is the bowling line up that restricted australia to 170 last week. And btw.. A little better than banglades makes us much better than Pakistan by extension.
> Just kidding mate.


 
no worries i am kidding too - half of my predictions are not intentional - just joking with you guyz

and no Australians were bit lazy during the Warm up game... otherwise Indian bowling is yet to improve at international level
They are yet to bring 1 good fast bowler who can deliver with 150kmph pace... or something like that

Spin department was occupied by only one spinner which is now also vacated


----------



## MST

Zaki said:


> Dhoni should come himself
> 
> because he was in good form recently so you can expect him to hit couple of long sixes outside the park


 
Zaki Bhai no one can match Yousuf's ability to hit sixes esp when so many spinners are bowling.


----------



## SpArK

*150 for sehwAg*


----------



## rockstarIN

highest indvidual score by sewag.


----------



## Roby

India 287/2 (41.1 ov)


----------



## Humanist

*151 done........*


----------



## SpArK

50 more to go... for sehwag

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

6 by kohliiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Whiplash

SIX!!!! KOHLI THIS TIME!


----------



## Durrak

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixxxx


----------



## rockstarIN

6 by kohli....lucky that i have both of them in my ESPN team


----------



## SpArK

another 44444444444444444


----------



## Whiplash

FOUR!!! KOHLI!


----------



## Roby

370 - 380 possible


----------



## Hyde

MST said:


> Zaki Bhai no one can match Yousuf's ability to hit sixes esp when so many spinners are bowling.


 
yes but Yusuf often throws away his wicket while trying to hit all across the park

Dhoni is cool - he plays wisely


----------



## Humanist

*300.... wooowwww*


----------



## rockstarIN

300...........


----------



## Hyde

300 up for India!!!


----------



## SpArK

300 up...........................


----------



## Trichy

India 301-2 42 overs


----------



## Shak

*Come on Viru ..............Go for it......................... 200*


----------



## Hyde

Kohli can make 100 too 

what say?


----------



## Kinetic

India 301/2 after 42 overs. Both needs to hit more.  I think they are not opening their hands enough.


----------



## MST

Zaki said:


> yes but Yusuf often throws away his wicket while trying to hit all across the park
> 
> Dhoni is cool - he plays wisely


 
True. But right now we need fireworks not cool batting


----------



## Roby

India 301/2 (42.0 ov)


----------



## SpArK

10th bigeest world cup individual score .. for the time being..


----------



## LaBong

Crowd now cheering India, it must be pretty frustrating sitting there watching the rampage!


----------



## LaBong

SpArK said:


> 10th bigeest world cup individual score .. for the time being..


 
Benny a quick quiz for you, what's the biggest score of an Indian in world cup?


----------



## rockstarIN

run rate slowed down in this order...


----------



## Hyde

MST said:


> True. But right now we need fireworks not cool batting


 
But dhoni made 108 runs not out another day

with 3 sixes and 11 fours and a mind-blowing strike rate of 168.75

he was in good form and must come himself

otherwise Yuvraj and Yusuf are also good  like you said


----------



## Whiplash

Abir said:


> Benny a quick quiz for you, what's the biggest score of an Indian in world cup?


 
Saurav Ganguly 183

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

India 308-2 43 overs


----------



## Hyde

Shakib ul Hassan should come and bowl himself


----------



## SpArK

Would like to see today how Sreesanth bowl and *behave* today


----------



## MST

Zaki said:


> But dhoni made 108 runs not out another day
> 
> with 3 sixes and 11 fours and a mind-blowing strike rate of 168.75
> 
> he was in good form and must come himself
> 
> otherwise Yuvraj and Yusuf are also good  like you said


 
Dhoni needs time to settle down before he can start hitting. Yousuf doesn't need any settling time 
Yuvraj will find it quite difficult on this slow pitch. His best knocks have come on pitches which have some pace on them.


----------



## Kinetic

Whats going onn?!!! They have eight wickets in hand specially Pathan, Yuvi, Dhoni and Bhajji but they are taking singles and occasional hits!!!


----------



## Shak

Zaki bhai need expert opinion. Can viru touch 200 today?


----------



## SpArK

318/ 2 nowww....


----------



## Humanist

FFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Roby

kohli on fire


----------



## Trichy

India 319-2 44 overs


----------



## MST

I wish i didn't have to say this but:
*Kohli needs to hit sixes/fours or sacrifice his wicket*


----------



## SpArK

Recent overs . 6 1 . 1 1 | 2 2 1 6 4 1 | 2 . 1 1 1 2 | 1 2 1 2 4 1


----------



## Whiplash

Even with singles and occasional hits we're making 10 runs an over. So whats the problem?


----------



## Roby

SpArK said:


> Would like to see today how *Sreesanth* bowl and *behave* today


 
Kochiyude sree (Courtesy manorama)


----------



## Hyde

Shak said:


> Zaki bhai need expert opinion. Can viru touch 200 today?


 Naa sorry - he won't....

but he will try to get as close as possible


----------



## SpArK

6 by sehwaggggggggggggggg


----------



## Whiplash

SIX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humanist

sssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiixxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SpArK

33 more to go.......................


----------



## MST

Zaki said:


> Naa sorry - he won't....
> 
> but he will try to get as close as possible


 
Zaki bhai has jinxed it so its quite possible 
A six by Sehwag brings him closer to 200


----------



## Trichy

India 331-2 45 overs


----------



## Kinetic

Whiplash said:


> Even with singles and occasional hits we're making 10 runs an over. So whats the problem?


 
No, only six overs left they should hit four and sixes not singles when we got eight wickets in hand.


----------



## SpArK

5 overs to go.... 30 balls......


----------



## Shak

Come on INDIA ......... INDIA....................


----------



## Hyde

167 

32 runs in 30 balls

well he has managed to keep the balls and run ratio under his control

since the time he needed about 100 runs off 90 balls... if i am not wrong

but still the chances still very bleak


----------



## Durrak

*India 331/2 (45.0 ov)
*


----------



## farhan_9909

i bet it will reach 400..

koi bet lagata hay/?


----------



## Durrak




----------



## SpArK

He said he wanted to bat 50 overs before the game.... god.. it would be amazing if he does that.. quite unbelievable....

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

6 by kohliiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Whiplash

SIX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durrak

sixxxxxxxx


----------



## Hyde

MST said:


> Zaki bhai has jinxed it so its quite possible
> A six by Sehwag brings him closer to 200


 
well i did pray for him to make 100 runs because he had gone so well

but definitely not ready for 200 yet - i think Tendulkar must keep that record for the next 20-30 years.... he deserves this honor

Sehwag - i don't think so


----------



## Trichy

India 340-2 46 overs


----------



## Durrak

*Recent overs 2 . 1 1 1 2 | 1 2 1 2 4 1 | 1 1 1 2 6 1 | 1wd 1wd . . 1 . 6
*


----------



## MST

4 overs left. minimum 40 runs are needed


----------



## Whiplash

farhan_9909 said:


> i bet it will reach 400..
> 
> koi bet lagata hay/?


 
Chal. Lagi ek kurkure ki


----------



## SpArK

Last 5 ovs 55/0 RR 11.00


----------



## Durrak

*Current partnership 188 runs, 22.4 overs, RR: 8.29 (Sehwag 90, Kohli 87)
*


----------



## gowthamraj

How many is shewag


----------



## Durrak

End of over 46 (9 runs) India 340/2 (RR: 7.39)


----------



## SpArK

another 4 by kohli....


----------



## Humanist

*4444444444444444444444444*


----------



## JonAsad

46.2 Hossain to Kohli, FOUR!!, to long off

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

Kohli is not gona let sehwag make 200-- he is going for his century too-


----------



## Hyde

well Kohli has reached very close to his 100.... as i was thinking 

but Sehwag's task is little difficult and i think that won't be possible

he may get close but not break the record


----------



## JonAsad

46.3 Hossain to Kohli, 1 run, that was a slower ball, Kohli opens the face of the bat to run it wide of the keeper, Kohli dives to his right, the ball hit him on the glove and ricocheted onto his face, he is in some pain!


----------



## Hyde

so basically Kohli needs to play at least 2 balls to make his 100

and still 19 more balls left for Sehwag

and 30 runs.... well ...............


----------



## Roby

still Kohli can make 100 & sewag can make 200


----------



## Pak_Sher

Guys, I am watching it on Geo Super , India 346/2 Sehwag 170, Kohli 92. India in total control of the game.


----------



## rockstarIN

170 not out from 137 balls....RR-7.44 very nice


----------



## MST

Luck is definately not in Bangladesh's favor today


----------



## rockstarIN

wide wide.....coz of fear factor..


----------



## Kinetic

*India 350/2.*


----------



## MST

India 350 up


----------



## SpArK

35o comes up!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

Now this is the 6 the highest score in WC

Another 4 for sehwag


----------



## Trichy

India 354-2 47 overs


----------



## JonAsad

46.6 Hossain to Sehwag, FOUR!!, to long off


----------



## Whiplash

Okay veeru! 25 runs from 18 balls! You can do this!


----------



## Pak_Sher

2 wides in a row, Bangldesh is freaking out dude


----------



## Trichy

Shewag take the revenge!


----------



## JonAsad

Sehwag cannot reach 200 now-- no chance--


----------



## SpArK

Sehwag goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fallstuff

MST said:


> Luck is definately not in Bangladesh's favor today


 
I just woke up. As expected BD is getting a whipping. Well boys take it like a man !!!!!


----------



## rockstarIN

bowled ...


----------



## Hyde

Bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sehwag Gone!!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

*Shewag 175 out!!!* Good ings. 

His highest ODI score. Could have WC's highest score but missed. 

Pathan in.


----------



## Whiplash

SEHWAG BOWLED!


----------



## JonAsad

OO Lay-- yh kya hua-- tch tch


----------



## rockstarIN

a fine innings came to an end, a tire shot...


----------



## SpArK

He equalled Kapil dev's score and left... the record stays for now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Both of my predictions are coming true

Kohli about to make 100 - and Sehwag gone below 200


----------



## Pak_Sher

Sehwag is out.


----------



## Roby

gone baby gone


----------



## Shak

Better luck next time. I wish he make 200 during world cup series.


----------



## Pak_Sher

It is a very good start for WC 2011.


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> He equalled Kapil dev's score and left... the record stays for now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and thats how it should be....

Tendulkar's record must remain for couple of years at least.... He deserves to hold that record...


----------



## Whiplash

^What about the prediction that he'll get out by 120?
And the one where India wont cross 320?


----------



## MST

Yousuf in. Lets hope some fireworks


----------



## rockstarIN

14 balls remaining, Pathan is out in the crease


----------



## Hyde

Shak said:


> Viru should get atleat 10 balls to play.


 
You are still waiting for 10 balls of Sehwag


----------



## Roby

Yusuf


----------



## Hyde

Whiplash said:


> ^What about the prediction that he'll get out by 120?
> And the one where India wont cross 320?


 
They were not predictions

I said it already - i was joking that time


----------



## rockstarIN

now waiting for Kohil's hundred..


----------



## Trichy

India 358-3 48 overs
shewag out 175.


----------



## Whiplash

Haha! Bangladesh now faces the wrath of the Pathan


----------



## rockstarIN

Kohli 97 from 80 balls now


----------



## JonAsad

cm on let kohli reach century


----------



## SpArK

Kohli is the new WALL of India.. the man in form and high hopes are on him to perform and surprisingly he does it...


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

if sehwag even had to play a four an over he had 3...190 was on the cards for him,well played though he had a good chance of getting 200.


----------



## fallstuff

Congrat to Schewg, good game, I cant see the game, who got the wicket ?


----------



## Shak

I m late current

Better luck next time ..... But sure he will do it.


----------



## Trichy

India 365-3 49 overs


----------



## Hyde

now Kohli gonnai hit a boundary i think


----------



## majesticpankaj

is this score is enough.. i am feeling unsecured


----------



## Whiplash

fallstuff said:


> Congrat to Schewg, good game, I cant see the game, who got the wicket ?


 
Shakib. Clean bowled


----------



## MST

I hope they reach 380


----------



## JonAsad

Kohli is just two runs away from a hundred in his first WC game.


----------



## justanobserver

fallstuff said:


> Congrat to Schewg, good game, I cant see the game, who got the wicket ?


 
Live streaming on ESPN Star 

http://www.espnstar.com/cwclive/


----------



## gowthamraj

Is kholi hit century


----------



## fallstuff

MST said:


> I hope they reach 380


 
Is 380 really neccessary !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

OMG.. a dot ball....


----------



## Whiplash

ROTATE THE STRIKE YUSUF!!


----------



## fallstuff

BD is going to lose by like 150 runs !!!!!


Taking bets now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash

Kohli on strike!


----------



## SpArK

*Well done Kohli* *A well desrved 100*


----------



## Humanist

*100 for Virat*


----------



## Whiplash

100!!! For Virat Kohli!!


----------



## Kinetic

*Viraat got century. *

India 370/4!!!


----------



## Trichy

India 370-4 50 overs
virat 100*


----------



## SpArK

kohli goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i mean pathan gone./..... does it really matter now???


----------



## Hyde

Kohli makes 100

and Yusuf gone on last ball

370/4

and 371 is the target


----------



## rockstarIN

370 / 4 india in 50 overs....


----------



## Whiplash

Kinetic said:


> *Viraat got century. *
> 
> India 370/4!!!


 
No wonder we named our aircraft carrier after him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

*MASSIVE 370*


----------



## Durrak

*India 370/4 (50.0 ov)
*


----------



## fallstuff

justanobserver said:


> Live streaming on ESPN Star
> 
> http://www.espnstar.com/cwclive/


 
Thanks !!!!


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

bangladesh can easily get something over 220,but a good performance can be 270,and i may say that over 290 will be exceptional


----------



## Durrak

*Recent overs 1 4 1 1 1wd 1 1wd 4 | . 1 W . 1wd 2 . | 2 1 1 1 . 2 | 1 2 . 1 1 W
*


----------



## Trichy

Whiplash said:


> No wonder we named our aircraft carrier after him!


 
good but not wise to compare like the gaint!


----------



## Humanist

*Sehwag 175(first 100 for Sachin and remaining 75 for sehwag)*


----------



## fallstuff

fallstuff said:


> Thanks !!!!



@justannobserver

Not available in USA !! My bad luck, not that I am dying to see the game !!


----------



## Shak

fallstuff said:


> BD is going to lose by like 150 runs !!!!!
> 
> 
> Taking bets now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You are right. Our bowlers are fresh and enthusiastic too.


----------



## Kinetic

Whiplash said:


> No wonder we named our aircraft carrier after him!


 
lol Good one.


----------



## Hyde

what if Bangladesh wins from this position   

Is it going to be the greatness of Bangladesh or ?


----------



## JonAsad

Kohli: Yeah they chose to bowl thinking about the dew. We had to do well, we got a good start at the top, and after the stage was set, ME and Sehwag decided to go after it. It was surely an important game for me, playing my first WC game against Bangladesh in their own backyard. We had the 2007 WC loss in the back of our minds, and luckily we have done well so far. He (Sehwag) was going for a double hundred, he is an amazing player when it comes to striking the ball.


----------



## fallstuff

Well its 7:10 in the morning, time to make some breakfast !!!!


----------



## Pak_Sher

fallstuff said:


> @justannobserver
> 
> Not available in USA !! My bad luck, not that I am dying to see the game !!


 
In the US you can order the WC package from Dish Network.


----------



## justanobserver

fallstuff said:


> @justannobserver
> 
> Not available in USA !! My bad luck, not that I am dying to see the game !!



This will work in USA:

*MyP2P.eu :: Cricket schedules, watch live Cricket on your pc.*


----------



## Frank Martin

Indeed a Massive total by India..


----------



## fallstuff

Zaki said:


> what if Bangladesh wins from this position
> 
> Is it going to be the greatness of Bangladesh or ?


 
Buddy you got a strange sense of humor. This is like reviving a patient well passed coma !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Sehwag was his forthright self when he mentioned that he is going to aim and bat through the fifty overs. He has backed up the talk quite magnificently with one of the biggest hundreds in WC history and was in the middle for all but the last fifteen balls of the innings.Kohli has carried his excellent form into the WC with a very well paced knock to complete India's domination.The first innings of the opener has been a run feast and if the pitches continue to play in a similar manner it could be a long and despairing WC for the bowlers but it should not be so for the Indian bowlers when they come out later today as the Bangladesh batsmen will have to bat out of their skin to make a match out of this one. Do join us shortly for the run-chase.


----------



## Roybot

lol Bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

BD should think of getting better of WI now..... or even ENG ....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fallstuff said:


> BD is going to lose by like 150 runs !!!!!
> 
> 
> Taking bets now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Are you fixing the game? 
But on second thoughts, maybe i should share some of your spoils!


----------



## fallstuff

justanobserver said:


> This will work in USA:
> 
> *MyP2P.eu :: Cricket schedules, watch live Cricket on your pc.*


 
Thanks and congrats on this monster score. 


I am getting the feed !!!!


----------



## ajtr

Zaki said:


> what if Bangladesh wins from this position
> 
> Is it going to be the greatness of Bangladesh or ?


 bangladesh will win today from this position too.and u'll see the effect of it in ranchi tonite in india.keep ur ears to news channels from india........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Virat Kohli says he was very nervous as he went out to bat, but decided to take his time to play himself in and not play a silly shot early. It worked like a charm for him, getting his fifth ODI century. 

Some stats from the hit-athon. India's 370 is the highest team total in a World Cup opener, going past England's 334 in the 1975 World Cup. 2. Virender Sehwag's 175 is the highest individual score in the opening game of the World Cup, going past Glenn Turner's 171 in the first World Cup. 

3. Sehwag's 175 is the highest score by an Indian batsman against Bangladesh and also the highest score in an ODI in Bangladesh. 

4. The 203-run stand between Sehwag and Kohli is the fifth 200-plus partnership for India in World Cups. Sehwag has been involved in two of them


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fallstuff said:


> Buddy you got a strange sense of humor. This is like reviving a patient well passed coma !!!!!


 
No harm in hoping. And if you are willing to change the odds on your bets, who knows?


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> bangladesh will win today from this position too.and u'll see the effect of it in ranchi tonite in india.keep ur ears to news channels from india........


 
Thanked you for showing your 'knowledge' about cricket!!!


----------



## fallstuff

Capt.Popeye said:


> Are you fixing the game?
> But on second thoughts, maybe i should share some of your spoils!


 
I will be happy if the BD guys show up to bat !!!!


----------



## SpArK

India's 370 is the highest team total in a World Cup opener, going past England's 334 in the 1975 World Cup. 2. Virender Sehwag's 175 is the highest individual score in the opening game of the World Cup, going past Glenn Turner's 171 in the first World Cup.
3. Sehwag's 175 is the highest score by an Indian batsman against Bangladesh and also the highest score in an ODI in Bangladesh.
4. The 203-run stand between Sehwag and Kohli is the fifth 200-plus partnership for India in World Cups. Sehwag has been involved in two of them


----------



## Humanist

ajtr said:


> bangladesh will win today from this position too.and u'll see the effect of it in ranchi tonite in india.keep ur ears to news channels from india........


 
*Buddy !! i dont know why u love to eat your words again and again... Dont you feel embarassed... i would have felt very ashamed if i am in your place...*


----------



## JanjaWeed

.. BD should complain to ICC for making them play india in their first match. c'mon.. being the host country, they deserved to play a minnow side to start with. today's event will dent their confidence badly!!


----------



## Archie

I think Sehwag confused the ODI worldcup with the T20 World cup , by the way he was batting


----------



## Roybot

I hope Bangladesh will chase down Sehwags score at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*I am waiting for BD ings, many here thought that they would beat India. Lets see.... *


----------



## ajtr

Humanist said:


> *Buddy !! i dont know why u love to eat your words again and again... Dont you feel embarassed... i would have felt very ashamed if i am in your place...*


why one should feel ashamed and embarrassed to support a team in game.......


----------



## Humanist

roy_gourav said:


> I hope Bangladesh will chase down Sehwags score at least.


 
that was a good one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Archie said:


> I think Sehwag confused the ODI worldcup with the T20 World cup , by the way he was batting



maybe he confused this to a routine test match!! that's how he plays in test matches, & consistantly too!!


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> why one should feel ashamed and embarrassed to support a team in game.......


 
Do continue the support of opposition.. its really working for us...


----------



## Durrak

DHAKA: Virender Sehwag smashed a career-best 175 off 140 balls to power India to 370-4 after they were asked to bat by Bangladesh in the opening match of the World Cup on Saturday.
A sell-out crowd of 25,000 at the Sher-e-Bangla stadium watched in stunned silence as the aggressive opener lashed 14 boundaries and five sixes in his 14th one-day century.

Young Virat Kohli chipped in with 100 not out to leave the Tigers with a daunting target of 7.5 runs an over in the first Cup game between the two sides since Bangladesh upset India in the previous edition in 2007.

Sehwag narrowly missed his pre-tournament aim to bat out the full 50 overs, just as his team-mate Sachin Tendulkar had done last year while scoring the first-ever 200 in one-day cricket.

He was bowled by Bangladesh captain Shakib Al Hasan in the 48th over soon after equalling former Indian skipper Kapil Dev&#8217;s score of 175 against Zimbabwe during the World Cup winning campaign in 1983.

Sehwag hit the first ball of the tournament for a four, rocking on the backfoot to punch Shafiul Islam to the cover fence, before reaching his half-century with a six.

Sehwag and Tendulkar hammered 69 for the first wicket by the 11th over when Bangladesh broke through with a stroke of luck.

Tendulkar drove a ball to mid-on and charged down the wicket, but found no response from the other end to leave both batsmen at the non-striker&#8217;s end.

Shakib&#8217;s direct throw to the wicket-keeper ended the world batting record holder&#8217;s innings of 28.

Gautam Gambhir continued the run spree by adding 83 for the second wicket with Sehwag before he was bowled off Mohammad Mahmudullah&#8217;s second delivery for 39.

Sehwag had scored half the team runs when he reached his first one-day century against Bangladesh in the 32nd over, adjusting his stroke-play on a wicket where the ball came slowly off the wicket.

Kohli took over after Sehwag suffered a leg injury and called for a runner in the 38th over, stroking eight boundaries and two sixes during a third-wicket stand of 203 with his Delhi captain.


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> why one should feel ashamed and embarrassed to support a team in game.......


 
Because no one made such comment..... lol.... like you usually do and then hide. 



ajtr said:


> *dont worry india will go after it gets vanquished by BD team.Tiger is on prowl to hunt rabbits like 2007.*


----------



## trident2010

Well cricket is a very funny game and anything can happen so we better watch the 2nd innings first. I am not in funny mood today


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> And do tell me if that comment was wrong in keeping 2007 history in mind.....


 
y u remind history regarding india only?
y not others?any special love towards us.


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> I think 370 is some magical number for india .....like todays 370 score by TI...and article 370 by indian parliament on kashmir........


 
Yup.. indeed ......now wait for article 120.. 


google it..


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> I think 370 is some magical number for india .....like todays 370 score by TI...and article 370 by indian parliament on kashmir........


 
its 371


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> And do tell me if that comment was wrong in keeping 2007 history in mind.....


 
No, because those tigers turned rabbit on 20 times earlier out of 22 matches and eaten by the lions. And that was a silly comment and nothing new from you. lol


----------



## Roybot

Bangladeshis got overconfident riding on the back of that one fluke in the last world cup, they had big time whooping coming their way.


----------



## ajtr

TI gonna mauled like this by BD tigers.


----------



## Humanist

roy_gourav said:


> Bangladeshis got overconfident riding on the back of that one fluke in the last world cup, they had big time whooping coming their way.



Since 2007 we were waiting for 2011 to return it back...


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

`Match has started......


----------



## riju78

Well... Sehwag talked abt "revenge" and also abt batting for 50 overs which he came close.. personally I thought he was being over confident abt the revenge part but he is almost close to that too..and to ajtr do u have to come and spoil every thread...I think u need to find a new hobby and spare us from usual nonsense... its beyond annoying now...


----------



## fallstuff

ajtr said:


> TI gonna mauled like this by BD tigers.


 
That video is actually pretty neat, but it ain't so today !!


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh should just opt out off cricket for couple of years, give other countries a chance, Ireland and Netherlands comes to mind, heck even Afghanistan deserves a go in the world cup. Bangladesh have gone too long with this below average performance.


----------



## SpArK

4 from leg byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> TI gonna mauled like this by BD tigers.


 
lol 

*That is in INDIA. *

As I said nothing impossible for you.


----------



## SpArK

A review of LBW.........


----------



## Whiplash

Its out 100%


----------



## SpArK

Looks like going towards leg side.............

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

not out... it is.............


----------



## Durrak

*0.2
Sreesanth to Tamim Iqbal, FOUR,*


----------



## ajtr

Bangladesh RR 9.00
Required RR 7.39
India RR 7.40


----------



## SpArK

Ak-47A said:


> *0.2
> Sreesanth to Tamim Iqbal, FOUR,*


 
too slow.. 2 balls bowled after that....


----------



## Whiplash

8 runs of the first over. good start for Bangladesh.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 8-0 1 overs


----------



## monitor

congratulation for india.


----------



## Whiplash

Zaheer khan. My favourite Indian bowler. Lets see how he does.


----------



## Durrak

*End of over 1 (8 runs) Bangladesh 8/0 (363 runs required from 49 overs, RR: 8.00, RRR: 7.40)*


----------



## JanjaWeed

this is going to be interesting. zaheer & tamim have a bit of history.. going back to the last world cup!!


----------



## SpArK

again leg side bye 44444444444


----------



## Whiplash

Four! Leg byes.


----------



## Whiplash

5 runs of the second over, Bangladesh 13 without loss.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 14-0 2 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## SpArK

a four ... a cheeky shot..........


----------



## Durrak

*Bangladesh 13/0 (2.0 ov)
*


----------



## Whiplash

FOUR! Bangladesh 17-0


----------



## ajtr

4.................................


----------



## Shak

Today Sreesanth will take highest number of wickets.


----------



## SpArK

another .. edge to four....


----------



## Pak_Sher

Good start by Bangladesh 21 so far. India needs to control extras 8 lbs.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 21-0 3 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Durrak

*Required RR 7.42*


----------



## rockstarIN

Indian bowlers ARE generous now


----------



## rockstarIN

Indian bowlers are swinging the ball quite well, not lucky enough to get a wicket..


----------



## ajtr

BD openers must whip the shreeshant's 10 overs atleast for 100 runs tonite coz he is the one who leaks runs like flowing tap that will see them through past the indian total of 370 easily.


----------



## Shak

This match is one sided now. Couple of wickets and BD will slow down.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bangladesh has a lot of luck going there way,Sreesanth bowling excellently well,mostly extras given and the ball is swinging very nicely...

Tamim qiabals lbw call was very close..we need a bit of luck.
Though BD is still very far right now


----------



## Shak

Nice jocking AJTR.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 27-0 4 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## rockstarIN

some good shots by BD batsmen, afterall, BD fans need something to cheer, right?


----------



## Durrak

*End of over 4 (6 runs) Bangladesh 27/0 (344 runs required from 46 overs, RR: 6.75, RRR: 7.47)*


----------



## SpArK

32/0.. good run rate...


----------



## Whiplash

ANOTHER LUCKY FOUR!! WTF? Bangladesh has the gods working for them!


----------



## rockstarIN

ajtr said:


> BD openers must whip the shreeshant's 10 overs atleast for 100 runs tonite coz he is the one who leaks runs like flowing tap that will see them through past the indian total of 370 easily.


 
They are not able to read his balls now, lucky that they are getting boundries....bad luck fellow


----------



## Whiplash

No ball four!! WTF!


----------



## rockstarIN

Damn this sreeshanth is damn bad...what the hell he is thinking? he is proving himself as only a test bowler..


----------



## SpArK

Iqbal on fire..................


----------



## rockstarIN

End of Sree's plight in ODIs let alone world cup...


----------



## jbond197

another 4.....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Man they are having their share,big share of luck!


----------



## SpArK

another 44...........................


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

... and BD is responding back ... Nice

4 fours in over to sreesanth

26 runs in a over


----------



## SpArK

Recent overs . . 4lb . 1 . | 4 . 4 . . . | 1wd . 1 . . . 4 | 1 4 5nb 4 .4

18 runs so far


----------



## Durrak

444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

and a wide 4..

22 runs alltogether..sree can go back to drinks carrying


----------



## jbond197

another one. 18 of the over so far


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

50 runs 4.5 overs 0 wickets...woot!!


----------



## fallstuff

24 runs this over


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Sree ...munaf shud come in..


----------



## Trichy

Bd 51-0 5 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## SpArK

24 runs in that over.. goooo BD gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Whiplash

24 runs of the over!! Well played bangladesh!


----------



## jbond197

5 wides. God helps Sreeshanth. Bring in Munaf


----------



## Roby

Sreesanth is getting punished...


----------



## rockstarIN

24 'funs' by sree.. well done


----------



## Durrak

Sreesanth to Imrul Kayes,* 5 wides*
genius


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

WICKETS WICKETS WICKETS!!


----------



## notsuperstitious

Srisanth out of world cup.


----------



## LaBong

Srishanth haha!  

I feel bad for Koch kochie coos erm Indi Commandos !!


----------



## Durrak

*Recent overs . . 4lb . 1 . | 4 . 4 . . . | 1wd . 1 . . . 4 | 1 4 5nb 4 . 4 5wd 1
*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

bring in bjajii!


----------



## Roby

Sreesanth @$#%@


----------



## aakash_2410

Shrisanth ho hatao! Munaf ko lao!!


----------



## monitor

A flying start Bangladesh 53 in 5.2 over


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

i still wonder,why they took sreesanth and left behind an allrounder like Irfan Pathan


----------



## Roby

Sreesanth 3 over 36 runs


----------



## Trichy

Bd 55-0 6 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## jbond197

Sreeshanth is not all that bad as all are making him out to be.. Bad luck for the poor guy..


----------



## SpArK

Good over by Zaheer.!!!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

chalo chalo cheer up,still a very long way to go,be positive!!


----------



## LaBong

Bobby darling in place of Appam C.


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 55/0 (6.1 ov)


----------



## ajtr

great going bangladesh.....u can repeat 2007 in front of home crowd.....................


----------



## Roby

Patel in...good

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




ajtr said:


> great going bangladesh.....u can repeat 2007 in front of home crowd.....................


 
Not gonna happen


----------



## rockstarIN

Current run rate is 8.62 & required is 7.24


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

Good over so far by Munaf


----------



## notsuperstitious

OUT!!!!!

Patel gets Kayes.


----------



## SpArK

*imrul kyes gone... baby goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Whiplash

DANDA GUL!! YESSS!!


----------



## Trichy

Bd 56-1 7 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## LaBong

Bobby got a wicket! \m/


----------



## Roby

Imrul Kayes, OUT


----------



## Frank Martin

And bowled!!
Imrul Kayes gone..Munaf rocks


----------



## monitor

first wicket gone


----------



## notsuperstitious

SpArK said:


>


 
How did you post that so fast? You shoud be investigated for spot fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

one wicket down, see how lucky patel is and how bad sree is...same kinda shot, sree's ball went for 4, patel got wicket....


----------



## Shak

Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SpArK

1 down 9 to gooo... forget save tiger campaigns... lets do poaching~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

ho ho .. first down...


----------



## ajtr

nothing to worry still nine more there to see past 370.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pressure back on Bangladesh now


----------



## rockstarIN

fateh71 said:


> How did you post that so fast? You shoud be investigated for spot fixing.


 
I doubt the same dude....


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 56/1 (7.0 ov)


----------



## Shak

AJTR must be feeling sad for Imrul and cursing munaf. Evil indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> 1 down 9 to gooo... forget save tiger campaigns... lets do poaching~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majesticpankaj

Shak said:


> AJTR must be feeling sad for Imrul and cursing munaf. Evil indians.


 
no yaar they are all part of muslim ummah .. hahahahaha


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> nothing to worry still nine more there to see past 370.


 
watch out.. troll on prowl...


----------



## Trichy

Bd 58-1 8 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Roby

15 extras so far....


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

must say SREESANTH over was


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> nothing to worry still nine more there to see past 370.


 
 

9 of australia,9 of pakistan,9 of bangladesh,............................,9 of kenya.
a lot of players are left..


----------



## SpArK

big 66666666666666666666


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

AmAzing six ..pathan is down....


----------



## Whiplash

SIX! And yusuf broke his skull!


----------



## ajtr

yeah 6.................................


----------



## SpArK

yousuf seems injured...


----------



## Frank Martin

Yusuf just trashed an Advertising board


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## Bilal Akhtar

yusuf "pathan" you have to be a "pakhtun" to take that blow....SIR JI


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bilal Akhtar said:


> must say SREESANTH over was


 
But have to say also,that guy was hugely unlucky as well...


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

by keeping name pathan you cant become one yusuf but nice try


----------



## Shak

Bilal Akhtar said:


> yusuf "pathan" you have to be a "pakhtun" to take that blow....SIR JI


 
Why Pakhtun have 4 hands or what ? Is there any thing special about them?


----------



## jbond197

Prism said:


>


 
Please don't post stupid pics... Sreeshanth is a great bowler and i think most aggressive bowler India has.. One bad over and everybody started thrashing him..


----------



## ajtr

Prism said:


>


dont worry BD gonna make TI cry tonite like above.


----------



## monitor

NIce try by yusuf but its 6 .they are keeping the run rate in 7


----------



## Trichy

Bd 64-1 9 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

imrul kayes was danger,but the current batsmen playing don't seem to be that good and not settled in...looking low on confidence


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

yes man dont put sreesanth crying pics yar he a real tiger


----------



## notsuperstitious

Shak said:


> Why Pakhtun have 4 hands or what ? Is there any thing special about them?


 
Can eat cricket balls. Head is not a sensitive body part (according to Bilal).


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 64/1 (9.1 ov)


----------



## monitor

GO BANGLADESH GO


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockstarIN

When will the spinners come? waiting the ball to be old?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

nooo nooo not out,i saw the replay of imrul kayes lol...sorry


----------



## monitor

FOR A PRESTIGIOUS RESULT TAMIM AND OTHER BATS MAN HAVE TO DAZZLE


----------



## Trichy

Bd 68-1 10 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## SpArK

68/1 in 10 overs


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

monitor said:


> FOR A PRESTIGIOUS RESULT TAMIM AND OTHER BATS MAN HAVE TO DAZZLE


 
yeah,but tamim and the prsent batsmen,dont seem to be in a good touch and are not settled,run rate also gone down a bit


----------



## Roby

nice going zaheer


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

can even open regular pepsi bottles with teeth ..SEriOUS


----------



## rockstarIN

Dhoni took fielding power play


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bhajji should come in now,the batsmen aren't well settled and the track is spin supporting,bhajji can do some magic..


----------



## Roby

bowling power play


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

imrul was cool man...well going this is your chance bangladesh will PROVE the world wrong...inshallah


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bilal Akhtar said:


> can even open regular pepsi bottles with teeth ..SEriOUS


 
hahaha we used to it in school...


----------



## SpArK

Tamim yet to hit a boundary...


----------



## jbond197

Bilal Akhtar said:


> can even open regular pepsi bottles with teeth ..SEriOUS


 
You should be in Pakistani playing eleven then..


----------



## Dalai Lama

Solid bowling by Sreesanth.


----------



## SpArK

oops he did nowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

nice shot .........TAmiM


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

chalo bhai!killi ukhado....


----------



## Roby

Bilal Akhtar said:


> can even open regular pepsi bottles with teeth ..SEriOUS


 
Lul what..?


----------



## monitor

NICE SHOT BY TAMIM

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

AGAIN BOUNDARY


----------



## Trichy

Bd 77-1 11 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

dhoni looking different today....dont knw why....nice Shot four....timing...


----------



## SpArK

4 moreeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Al-zakir

Live stream please. Anyone.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Roby said:


> Lul what..?


 
don't laugh it it,it's possible,don't tell me that you never tried it??!


----------



## Roby

four again


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

We need spinn now


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

chasing is easier....dew factor...imran said...and IF they do WiN....wELL


----------



## SpArK

harbhajan coming on............


----------



## Roby

Punjabbi Munda said:


> don't laugh it it,it's possible,don't tell me that you never tried it??!


 
anybody can do it buddy...what is so exciting about it?


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

bhajji in AcTiON


----------



## Al-zakir

Got it.

Live Cricket - India vs Bangladesh Live Cricket Streaming


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Roby said:


> anybody can do it buddy...what is so exciting about it?


 
yeah..ask that pakhtun!


----------



## jbond197

Al-zakir said:


> Live stream please. Anyone.


 
crictime.com


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

bhajji is cant be hit off that easy.....go tamim..


----------



## Al-zakir

Tameem can not be punk out today. Need sixxeeeeessssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

both batsmen have pretty low strike rate,when compared with what it shud be with such a huge target...india in a better stage atm


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

pitch is nOT turning dew factor here....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bilal Akhtar said:


> bhajji is cant be hit off that easy.....go tamim..


 
Yeah,he also isn't a Pakhtun


----------



## Trichy

Bd 79-1 12 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## SpArK

Just 2 runs... good over


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 79/1 (12 ov)


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

good over.bhajji well bowled....new over......third man is vital position here


----------



## SpArK

dropped... WTF


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

DROPPPEPD well well well........PAAATHHHHAAAANNNN


----------



## SpArK

sloppy fielding today.. as usual....


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bilal Akhtar said:


> DROPPPEPD well well well........PAAATHHHHAAAANNNN


 
Should have used his teeth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Patel to Junaid Siddique, 1 run, A cruel man will say Yusuf dropped it, but that would just be, well, cruel.


----------



## Roby

sreesanthinte podi polumilla kandu pidikkan


----------



## Al-zakir

Phatan bhai in our side,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bilal Akhtar said:


> DROPPPEPD well well well........PAAATHHHHAAAANNNN


 
lol.......we will win no matter how many he drop..


----------



## MST

Bilal Akhtar said:


> chasing is easier....dew factor...imran said...and IF they do WiN....wELL


 
Chasing is easier??? lets wait for some more overs before making that comment. Its still power play going on.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

nice shot....almost a four..


----------



## Evil Flare

neeed sixes ...


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 7.72 from initial 7.42 .. wait for the powerplays to get over...


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 84/1 (13 ov)


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

no man its easier to chase on this wicket,,,280 on the cards here


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

BAH DROPPED!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> neeed sixes ...



Need wickets....


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

home ground...they have played here and can do even better


----------



## Roby

run rate is low..not good for Bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

inside edge4444444444444444


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

junaid welll lets see.....bad luck......


----------



## SpArK

bowlers are damn unlucky todayyy....


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh yeah..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

phour!!....,


----------



## Trichy

Bd 84-1 13 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Roby

unfortunate four


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> bowlers are damn unlucky todayyy....


 
yeah..man..


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 90/1 (14.0 ov)


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 7.80
India RR 7.40


oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## MST

Bilal Akhtar said:


> no man its easier to chase on this wicket,,,280 on the cards here


 
But they have to score 371. Also BD have scored 50% of their runs behind the wicket. I feel wicket is not easy to bat inspite of dew. Its low and slow. Lets see though. I will wait till 25th over to make a judgement on this.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 90-1 14 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

if the run rate can be under control,it will be very tough for BD


* Bangladesh RR 6.42
* Bowling PP 23/0 (4.1) RR 5.52
* Last 5 ovs 27/0 RR 5.40
* Required RR 7.81
* India RR 7.40


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

patnership isgood....and extra RUUN


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

The current pair is going pretty slow..
*Current partnership 35 runs, 7.4 overs, RR: 4.56 (Junaid Siddique 19, Tamim Iqbal 16) *


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ban 93-1 
14.4 ovs


----------



## fallstuff

Don't lose the wickets just because BD got 9 in hand !!


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 93/1 (15 ov)


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

good over..


----------



## jbond197

Bring in Sreeshanth to add some fun... I am sure he will take one down now..


----------



## Skull and Bones

Bangladesh giving a great reply by bat, never thought they could stand this tall in front of that humongous total.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

good going bangladeshi brothers you can do it....


----------



## Trichy

Bd 93-1 15 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Current RR:6.20
RRR:8 runs p.o ..
BD under pressure.


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> bowlers are damn unlucky todayyy....


naach na jaane aangan teda (a bad workman always blames his tools)


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

we are praying for you ...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

India shud have attacked in batting even earlier,just 4 wickets fell for 370 runs.dhoni and yuvraj went unused...bad!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Need cool head and determination to either win or loss with a fight.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bilal Akhtar said:


> we are praying for you ...


 
first pray for you terrible team..


----------



## monitor

93/1 at tea break. keep going at least make a decent score


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

yeah i also think sreesanth should come back..he can take one now,he ll be charged up after the drinks break


----------



## Al-zakir

Roby said:


> unfortunate four


 
lucky or unlucky but we take it.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

patnership is vital...


----------



## Skull and Bones

ajtr said:


> naach na jaane aangan teda (a bad workman always blames his tools)


 
We've got a cricket expert among us.


----------



## JonAsad

Come Bangladeshis-- take the game to them-- do not worry-- i am here to support you--


Go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Thanks Nitin. The outfield is being dried up using huge pieces of cloth, dragged by the ground staff. Dew could still play a role.


----------



## farhan_9909

B_R_I_C said:


> lol.......we will win no matter how many he drop..


 
oh really?

they are better at present

dnt be over confident


----------



## MST

Run rate now over 8. This may soon turn into a T30 game


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

decent over again,
Bangladesh need to speed up


* Bangladesh RR 6.12
* Last 5 ovs 21/0 RR 4.20
* Required RR 8.02
* India RR 7.40

Tamim Iqabl is taking a lot of time


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

yusuf in lets see ...


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 98/1 (16.0 ov)


----------



## Trichy

Bd 98-1 16 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## jbond197

Aamir Zia said:


> Thanks Nitin. The outfield is being dried up using huge pieces of cloth, dragged by the ground staff. Dew could still play a role.


 
Who's Nitin ??? Or you are sharing TV commentary with us here...


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Imran Khan

bachy ko mar diya india ne ajj . ab jan le ga kya?heheheheehheh


----------



## ajtr

Punjabbi Munda said:


> first pray for you terrible team..


Well if ever india -pakistan has got chance to square off in this world cup i'm sure pak batsman gonna whoop indian bowling like bangladesh is doing.Poor TI batsman need to score in the range of 400-500 runs just to get chance of winning any of the match against top eight teams with such a school boyish bowling line up.....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

100 up in 16.2 overs.Not bad,but bad for chasing 371 runs!


----------



## Al-zakir

Phatan bhai. Lets not forget Muslims stick together. So come on, show your Islamic side,


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Any 1 remembers the 400 game between India and Srilanka?I think this game can go down to the wire as well...


----------



## Skull and Bones

ban 103-1
17 ovs


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

17 overs 103/1

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




Al-zakir said:


> Phatan bhai. Lets not forget Muslims stick together. So come on, show your Islamic side,


 
Gotta say,that's really sickening thinking.


----------



## Roby

Dew may be a problem for India


----------



## Skull and Bones

Tamim Iqbal is playing pretty slow, what happened to his aggressiveness ?


----------



## Trichy

Bd 103-1 17 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Shak

ajtr said:


> Well if ever india -pakistan has got chance to square off in this world cup i'm sure pak batsman gonna whoop indian bowling like bangladesh is doing.Poor TI batsman need to score in the range of 400-500 runs just to get chance of winning any of the match against top eight teams with such a school boyish bowling line up.....


 
Ohh ic.
I think you are giving personal training to Pakistani batsmans


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Al-zakir said:


> Phatan bhai. Lets not forget Muslims stick together. So come on, show your Islamic side,


 
You are calling him bhai right now,but when you know how patriotic he and his brother irfan are for India,your heart will be broken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

* Bangladesh RR 5.88
* Last 5 ovs 22/0 RR 4.40
* Required RR 8.28
* India RR 7.40


----------



## Shak

Current run rate is 6 ..... Need lot of firework from BD side......


----------



## Imran Khan

ye score ager ban gya to world cup ki historical upset ho gee . wesy umeed nhi ki ja sakti ke ban jay ga


----------



## MST

ajtr said:


> Well if ever india -pakistan has got chance to square off in this world cup i'm sure pak batsman gonna whoop indian bowling like bangladesh is doing.Poor TI batsman need to score in the range of 400-500 runs just to get chance of winning any of the match against top eight teams with such a school boyish bowling line up.....


 
Ok Ok we will do it when there is a IND-PAK match. Now lets focus on the IND-BD match and the 370 we made.


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 8.32
India RR 7.40


----------



## fallstuff

I am happy these guys are giving a fight. I wrote them off !!!


----------



## jbond197

Ban Current Run rate 5.83
Required RR 8.33

And RRR will keep climbing...


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

well that is their choice to be patriotric to india im not here to comment on him...but we have always ppl like afridi...just see the jealousy on face of irfan pathan when compare calls imran khan as the man who fought for world cup like a cornered tiger and won the world cup for pakistan.


----------



## ajtr

Imran Khan said:


> ye score ager ban gya to world cup ki historical upset ho gee . wesy umeed nhi ki ja sakti ke ban jay ga


umeed pe duniya kayam hai janab.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 112-1 19 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bangladesh require another 259 runs with 9 wickets and 31.0 overs remaining

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

i ll go with India atm..


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 114/1 (19.2 ov)


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 8.38


----------



## Evil Flare

so so slow ... what BD players are thinking ??? ( 2 more days to play )


----------



## Trichy

Go for wickets India need wickets


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

There was a runout chance...bad throw by zaheer..


----------



## Trichy

Bd 118-1 20 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## jbond197

* Bangladesh RR 5.76
* Last 5 ovs 23/0 RR 4.60
* Required RR 8.62
* India RR 7.40


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

good over,just 3 runs,spinners putting a stop to Bangladeshi run flow


----------



## Roby

253 runs required from 30 overs, RR: 5.90, RRR: 8.43)


----------



## farhan_9909

bengoli brother should hit some sixes.


----------



## Trichy

The pitch offers nothing to bowlers. This pitch is similar to Chennai one


----------



## MST

RRR now 8.62


----------



## Trichy

Bd 121-1 21 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Shak

Run rate is going down..... Current run rate : 5.72


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF is this ??? Recent overs . 1 1wd 1wd 1 . 1 1 | . 2 1 1 1 1 | 1 . . 1 1 . | . .


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

14 dot balls have really cost bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 8.82


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

hey guys,whom do you think will win??atm?


----------



## fallstuff

They are playing test cricket. Its cool I guess !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

Last 7 overs there is no 4's


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

run rate reqd:9 per over..thats pretty high..
Last over:2 runds..


----------



## Skull and Bones

Required rate 8.86 
come on India


----------



## MST

2 run given by bhajji this over 
RRR now 8.85


----------



## Trichy

Bd 123-1 22 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## ajtr

6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.


----------



## JanjaWeed

looks like BD has given up on chasing the total!! they should be takin a shot at it considering the amount of wickets they have in hand!!


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 123/1 (22.0 ov)


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

ajtr said:


> 6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.


 
Sorry its Bangladesh who is batting not India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Against Pakistan BD lost wickets real fast. I think they are playing the last game.


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 246 runs with 9 wickets and 27.4 overs remaining


----------



## Evil Flare

This is going to be great test match


----------



## Skull and Bones

Bangladesh gave up their hope of winning, they are just giving a little fight with the Indians


----------



## Trichy

India miss a key element not to choose the second spinbowler


----------



## MST

ajtr said:


> 6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.


 
I am sure you must have padded up next to hit those 6 sixes


----------



## Shak

ajtr said:


> 6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.



Borrow yuvraj for that.


----------



## Skull and Bones

ajtr said:


> 6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.


 
This is not Mini-cricket


----------



## Roby

ajtr said:


> 6 sixes in an over will sure gonna change the balance and runrate numbers.



How can you post without staying online? or are just log in to post and log out immediately? seems fishy


----------



## Trichy

Bd 129-1 23 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Reqd.Run rate at the start of innings:7.42.
Current Reqd. Run rate: just below 9.
India going good atm.


----------



## fallstuff

Hope the Indians members got their mojo back !!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

stumping referal!!

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

out out out!!! surely!!


----------



## MST

Junaid siddiqi is out


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

has to be out!!


----------



## ajtr

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Sorry its Bangladesh who is batting not India.


sorry its india is bowling with its amateurish bowling line up.India is the one which has weakest bowling line up amongst all team.....go BD go for slaughter of the bowling of india.


----------



## Skull and Bones

And its out


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Shak

Outtttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Sidique gone! Tamim Iqbal can enjoy staying there.. he is only wasting balls.


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 129/2 (23.1 ov)


----------



## MST

AJTR you can now go next and hit those 6 sixes against those 'pathetic' Indian Bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

ajtr said:


> sorry its india is bowling with its amateurish bowling line up.India is the one which has weakest bowling line up amongst all team.....go BD go for slaughter of the bowling of india.


 

Out Out Out


----------



## SpArK

Junaid Siddique st &#8224;Dhoni b Harbhajan Singh 37 (52b 1x4 1x6) SR: 71.15


----------



## Trichy

Out out out out


----------



## Skull and Bones

Don't worry guys, Tamim Iqbal will responsibly make India WIN


----------



## SpArK

Captain comes innnnnn............


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shakib al Hasan the captain comes in..


----------



## eastwatch

farhan_9909 said:


> bengoli brother should hit some sixes.


 
BD seems to be making a few fours and no sixes at all. The run is 129/2 at 23.2 overs. Tameem Iqbal is still batting and now Shakib is with him.

At8:40 pm, the BD score is 142 runs for 2 at 25.2 overs.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bhajji bowling very well!
I was not wrong in supporting him


----------



## jbond197

Roby said:


> How can you post without staying online? or are just log in to post and log out immediately? seems fishy


 
Will you guys stop replying to the known troll...


----------



## IndianArmy

India is Sure to Win it.... I am just enjoying a Hot cup of coffee.... Anyone wants to share the Laughter with me???


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

The stumping was the 100th stumping in the WC history,done by MSD!


----------



## Skull and Bones

ajtr said:


> sorry its india is bowling with its amateurish bowling line up.India is the one which has weakest bowling line up amongst all team.....go BD go for *slaughter of the bowling of india*.


 
You're welcome to do that, after bowling out Bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 9.21


----------



## Trichy

Bd 130-2 24 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndianArmy said:


> India is Sure to Win it.... I am just enjoying a Hot cup of coffee.... Anyone wants to share the Laughter with me???


 
Definitely


----------



## SpArK

Yuvraj is brought on........


----------



## JanjaWeed

BD on damage control mode.. just make sure they don't end up with horrible run rate!!


----------



## MST

RRR 9.26
To Win BD will have to play a T25


----------



## SpArK

a four atlasttttttttttttttt


----------



## Skull and Bones

And its a 4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Yuvi comes in!






---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

1st boundary in 65 balls..


----------



## Trichy

First 4 after 10overs.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

25 overs 137/2...


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 234 runs with 8 wickets and 25.0 overs remaining


----------



## IndianArmy

Imperial Blue,. Anyone???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

Bd 137-2 25 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

IndianArmy said:


> Imperial Blue,. Anyone???


 
I would advise you to not drink something that will only reduce your lifespan..

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

phour!!!...


----------



## Shak

IndianArmy said:


> Imperial Blue,. Anyone???


 

ME me me


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 9.35


----------



## IndianArmy

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I would advise you to not drink something that will only reduce your lifespan..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------
> 
> phour!!!...


 
Its bad for your kidney , Liver and Your Intestine.... parental Advise, Never Allow Your children to drink without parental control over it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndianArmy said:


> Imperial Blue,. Anyone???


 
Bring on another glass sir, this match gonna be fun.


----------



## Trichy

Bd 145-2 26 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## IndianArmy

Shak said:


> ME me me


 
*There you have it son*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

IndianArmy said:


> Its bad for your kidney , Liver and Your Intestine.... parental Advise, Never Allow Your children to drink without parental control over it...


 
are you mocking at me?


----------



## IndianArmy

Skull and Bones said:


> Bring on another glass sir, this match gonna be fun.


 
Glass is for you, I generally dont prefer a glass....

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Punjabbi Munda said:


> are you mocking at me?


 
Of course Dear.....


----------



## Trichy

Bd 149-2 27 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

IndianArmy said:


> Glass is for you, I generally dont prefer a glass....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Dear.....


 

btw i like ur location!!


----------



## Paan Singh

required run rate going high


----------



## SpArK

*Tamim gets his 50.. good patient innings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## IndianArmy

Punjabbi Munda said:


> btw i like ur location!!


 
There was no enough space to write it fully.... I wanted to add *"between 9am-5pm in it"*


----------



## SpArK

Required RR 9.81


----------



## Trichy

Bd 155-2 28 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndianArmy said:


> Glass is for you, I generally dont prefer a glass....


 

lemme bring my personal favorite. 
This can definitely taken off the bottle.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

current RR:5.50..it's getting slow for BD


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

getting a lil sad here....


----------



## Trichy

Need 216 runs off 132 balls


----------



## Frankenstein

Too hard for any team to chase such a score, goodluck!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Required run Rate: almost 10 !!............


----------



## IndianArmy

Skull and Bones said:


> lemme bring my personal favorite.
> This can definitely taken off the bottle.



Wow, Never tried it.... Never get it in the canteen


----------



## SpArK

Rate is now 10.00


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

i feel this is the busiest thread,i have come across..


----------



## JanjaWeed

required r/r is nearly 10. even t20 mindset won't help!! just look after the net run rate boys!!


----------



## rockstarIN

10.01 - required run rate.....


----------



## Trichy

Bd 161-2 29 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

IndianArmy said:


> There was no enough space to write it fully.... I wanted to add *"between 9am-5pm in it"*


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndianArmy said:


> Wow, Never tried it.... Never get it in the canteen


 
this is generally for newbies.
grown-ups prefer vodka and whiskey.
M now in transition phase


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

sreesanth is back!


----------



## rockstarIN

yoooooooooooo cryeee santh again...


----------



## SpArK

oh god.... sree back,,, hope 4's and 6's are not back!


----------



## MST

Shreesant is back


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Hopefully,he isn't beaten up again..


----------



## Trichy

Msd 3-1 does not suits today


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Better by Sreesanth.


----------



## Areesh

Oh the crying baby is back.


----------



## Trichy

India needs wickets now!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Tamim Iqbal 55(76)
Boring


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

IMO Tamim Iqbal hasn't played well at all.


----------



## MST

This is getting boring. Common BD give us some entertainment


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Areesh said:


> Oh the crying baby is back.


 






---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Bah,4 again  sree!!


----------



## SpArK

4 at last expected .. its sreesanth


----------



## IndianArmy

Skull and Bones said:


> this is generally for newbies.
> grown-ups prefer vodka and whiskey.
> M now in transition phase


 
Probably you are yet to complete your probation period, Dare call urself a Drunkard before showing the Temperament of Drinking two bottles of Scotch Whiskey... Many think they are drunkard after smelling a bottle of beer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trichy

Bd 169-2 30 overs
Ind 370-4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

oops.......


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 202 runs with 8 wickets and 20.0 overs remaining


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndianArmy said:


> Probably you are yet to complete your *probation period*, Dare call urself a Drunkard before showing the Temperament of Drinking two bottles of Scotch Whiskey... Many think they are drunkard after smelling a bottle of beer


 
HA HA 
I'd like to differ from your view, m not a drunker but i do drink occasionally.


----------



## SpArK

great 66666666666666


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

6..........


----------



## MST

Finaallly ... good shot for 6


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> 4 at last expected .. its sreesanth


 
I hope he won't cry now.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

DRS not used,if was,would have been given out..


----------



## Roby

TIGHT MATCH


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 193 runs with 8 wickets and 19.1 overs remaining


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

finally,a good over for BD 10 runs of the last one


----------



## IndianArmy

Skull and Bones said:


> HA HA
> I'd like to differ from your view, m not a drunker but i do drink occasionally.


 
Perfect.... Then you are a Laugue Apart... The only thing I do Is I dont drink Occasionally


----------



## MST

now they need a six or two fours every over....common BD ...you can do it.


----------



## rockstarIN

Will sreesanth get a chance again?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bangladesh require another 192 runs with 8 wickets and 19.0 overs remaining


----------



## blackops

I thought they wont go further than 280


----------



## fallstuff

Breaking News: BD just realized they are playing ODI !!!!


----------



## MST

rockstar said:


> Will sreesanth get a chance again?


 
The way he is bowling this might be his last match in the tournament. India will most likely go with 2 pacers.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

They should take the batting powerplay


----------



## Roby

Bangladesh 181/2 (31.2 ov)


----------



## IndianArmy

Did i drink too much or are Bangladesh Playing so well??


----------



## MST

Punjabbi Munda said:


> They should take the batting powerplay


 
They will take at 34 th over when the new ball comes


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Reqd.RR:10.20


----------



## Roby

Sachin is not bowling today?

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Bangladesh 187/2 (31.5 ov)


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 183 runs with 8 wickets and 18.0 overs remaining


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

well going......well played shots.....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bangladesh require another 183 runs with 8 wickets and 18.0 overs remaining
Hmm,if they don't start attacking now,India's gotta win without doubt.

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

munaf returns


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

out!!! tamim out!!


----------



## MST

OUT.......


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Tamim Iqbal c Yuvraj Singh b Patel 70 (86b 3x4 1x6) SR: 81.39


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Patel to Tamim Iqbal, OUT, and he strikes once more in his first over of the spell, this time off the first ball itself, Tamim looks to thrash a length ball towards the leg side, he makes good contact but the ball flies only as far as Yuvraj Singh, who takes a sharp, low catch at midwicket


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mushfiqur Rahim in..


----------



## SpArK

will miss tamim.. he was having a good strike rate...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

damn..spark always beats me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

Where is AJTR? Is he next batsman?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Punjabbi Munda said:


> damn..spark always beats me


 
Because he always has an intellectual SpArK in his posts.


----------



## SpArK

"If Bangladesh wins this one, think Sreesanth is going to be conferred with Citizenship of Bangladesh by the people and President of Bangladesh." 

heard from cric info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

"If Bangladesh wins this one, think Sreesanth is going to be conferred with Citizenship of Bangladesh by the people and President of Bangladesh."


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

179 from 101 balls..


----------



## SpArK

a four atlast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

oops.. another 4


----------



## MST

Shak said:


> Where is AJTR? Is he next batsman?


 
Don't know when he is coming. But I am still waiting for those 6 sixes.


----------



## rockstarIN

damn our bowling attack is so bad...


----------



## Shak

Need 167 from 93 balls.


----------



## JanjaWeed

can you guys see bowling speed on the info bar??


----------



## fallstuff

rrr 11.31 lol


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 159 runs with 7 wickets and 13.1 overs remaining


----------



## Al-zakir

Why waste anymore energy. I said lets stop the game and let India win. No more point of playing this test match.


----------



## rockstarIN

Anyways well fight back by BD


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 152 runs with 7 wickets and 12.1 overs remaining


----------



## MST

Al-zakir said:


> Why waste anymore energy. I said lets stop the game and let India win. No more point of playing this test match.


 
Run rate may become a factor for qualification in quarter finals in this group. Only four of five test playing nations in this group will qualify.


----------



## SpArK

a welcome boundary...


----------



## Spring Onion

Four --------------


----------



## Areesh

Al-zakir said:


> Why waste anymore energy. I said lets stop the game and let India win. No more point of playing this test match.


 
Don't say like that Zakir. Overall the BD is putting up a good fight. A 300+ target is very difficult to achieve for any team. I want the BD team to bat full 50 overs.


----------



## SpArK

50 shakib ...............

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Bangladesh require another 143 runs with 7 wickets and 11.0 overs remaining


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Shak

Good to see BD is fighting back. 350+ is not easy score. Better luck next time guys.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pathan Strikes 
Captain Gone


----------



## fallstuff

Guess they came in knowing that they would lose the game. They just didnt want to lose wickets the way they did with Pakistan.


----------



## Shak

hehehe 4 down.


----------



## Al-zakir

Sehwag kept his promise. Sweet revange. Good for India.


----------



## ajtr

no big deal.TI just got lucky today.


----------



## SpArK

Bangladesh require another 133 runs with 6 wickets and 57 balls remaining


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> no big deal.TI just got lucky today.


 
oops massacre..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Looking at the today's Indian bowling performance against BD, it would be interesting too see them against stronger teams. They definitely need to improve their bowling.


----------



## Skull and Bones

ajtr said:


> no big deal.TI just got lucky today.


 
Yup, but the fact is Team India will be lucky everyday

What did you said couple of posts earlier?


> Naach na jaane aangan tera.


----------



## JanjaWeed

looks like BD has forgotten about the batting power play completely!! they could have made a game of it had they taken it when tamin & shakib was at the crease!!


----------



## MST

Areesh said:


> Looking at the today's Indian bowling performance against BD, it would be interesting too see them against stronger teams. They definitely need to improve their bowling.


 
Well that has to be seen but with 370 runs scored in first innings (shows the state of pitch) and huge amount of dew later in the evening on the ground I think the Indian bowlers have not done bad.


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## MST

BD Falling apart now...another one goes


----------



## fallstuff

I think they wanted lose less wickets and get as much run as they can, maybe this will help later on if wickets or run rate becomes a issue.


----------



## Areesh

MST said:


> Well that has to be seen but with 370 runs scored in first innings (shows the state of pitch) and huge amount of dew later in the evening on the ground I think the Indian bowlers have not done bad.


 
And a relatively weaker opponent like BD. You have to consider this too. I don't consider it as a very good bowling performance. 
'


----------



## SpArK

BD is weak in BD????... that wasnt what we've been hearing here... Anyway any "excuse" will chalega...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Areesh said:


> And a relatively weaker opponent like BD. You have to consider this too. I don't consider it as a very good bowling performance.
> '


 
You also have to consider the 370 run cushion so they were bowling without any pressure. Anyways only time will tell how things pan out from here. That holds for all teams.


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> BD is weak in BD????... that wasnt what we've been hearing here... Anyway any "excuse" will chalega...


 
Work on this weak link before something like 2003 WC final happens. BD is a relatively weak team.


----------



## Areesh

MST said:


> You also have to consider the 370 run cushion so they were bowling without any pressure. Anyways only time will tell how things pan out from here. That holds for all teams.


 
Having a total 370 run doesn't mean you bowl pathetic. You have to improve your bowling.


----------



## ajtr

Areesh said:


> And a relatively weaker opponent like BD. You have to consider this too. I don't consider it as a very good bowling performance.
> '


 this bowling line up will be really tested by the top teams and the way it bowled against BD today there cant be high hopes on this line up.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

"if ball is too near boundary u can always push it back"...sreesanth


----------



## MST

Areesh said:


> Having a total 370 run doesn't mean you bowl pathetic. You have to improve your bowling.


 
Ideally one should not. But then we in India are humans and given in to some basic desires of human beings.


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Kinetic

Though losing BD has scored a good score relatively. Well done. 


But India seriously need to think about *Sreeshanth*, he is ruining the bowling line up. This could be a hurdle against strong teams like South Africa and England etc.


----------



## justanobserver

SpArK said:


> *Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



WTF!
Dude how the hell do you post so quickly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

justanobserver said:


> WTF!
> Dude how the hell do you post so quickly?


 
i click the button fast?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

justanobserver said:


> WTF!
> Dude how the hell do you post so quickly?


 
Actually he's posting before the incidents.
Remember Jannat.


----------



## Whiplash

ajtr said:


> this bowling line up will be really tested by the top teams and the way it bowled against BD today there cant be high hopes on this line up.


 
You clearly didnt watch the Australia game


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

99 to win....


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## MST

7th gone....


----------



## riju78

sreesanth is only in the team cos of injuries... i will be surprised if he plays again... i think bd played well today to get this far..its never easy to chase 371... this should give them confidence for the coming games.. they never gave up.. and thanks to ajtr for all the one line jokes... it was fun reading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

BD should try and play full 50 overs.


----------



## ajtr

Whiplash said:


> You clearly didnt watch the Australia game


when did that happen???2007 worldcup.this is the 1st game of 2011 world cup.


----------



## HAIDER

Congrats first win of India..Bangladesh played superb well...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Skull and Bones said:


> Actually he's posting before the incidents.
> Remember Jannat.


 
more of a 'mazar majeed' than 'jannat', comes to my mind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

StreetHawk said:


> more of a 'mazar majeed' than 'jannat', comes to my mind!!


 
Are u guys making fun of me or what?// Shall i go to '*rude*' mode??


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## riju78

couldnt beat u benny
man u r fast :=)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Are u guys making fun of me or what?// Shall i go to '*rude*' mode??


 
c'mon.. we have more than enough of 'em already here!! not one more plzz!!


----------



## ajtr

Whiplash said:


> No. Warm up game doofus.


shut up moron......................


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> when did that happen???2007 worldcup.this is the 1st game of 2011 world cup.


 
how many players left??


----------



## Skull and Bones

So this is our benny


----------



## justanobserver

ajtr said:


> shut up moron......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

another gone


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> So this is our benny


 
OMG.. i have been exposed.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> shut up moron......................


 
now keep ur trolling for highlights shown at night,may be then u can succeed


----------



## MST

finally benny i beat you to it 

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

9 down bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

MST said:


> finally benny i beat you to it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------
> 
> 9 down bangladesh


 
Anything for u stewie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Skull and Bones said:


> So this is our benny


 
oops.. he will go to 'rude' mode now!!


----------



## Roby

BD better luck next time


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation to Indian. Good batting and bowling. 

Our bowlers need to be feed by Royal Tigers. How the hell they allow Sehwag to score 175?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

90 runs from 3 balls.. tough but gettable..


----------



## Durrak

*Required RR 178.00
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## lionheart1

we won


----------



## SpArK

Its over.........


----------



## riju78

SpArK said:


> 90 runs from 3 balls.. tough but gettable..


 u know one person in this thread still believes it is possible.. aale manassilaayo?? hehee


----------



## Frank Martin

Revenge!!
India won by 87 runs


----------



## riju78

congrats to both teams...good came of cricket


----------



## SpArK

riju78 said:


> u know one person in this thread still believes it is possible.. aale manassilaayo?? hehee


 
pinnaeeeeeeeeee..... odi kalenju.. illayirunel onnu perumaari vidaayirunnu...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghoster

India won the match.............


----------



## SpArK




----------



## desioptimist

Congrats India, well done Bangladesh.


----------



## Paan Singh

sorry ajtr,see u in highlights of match


----------



## integra

back home, 283/9 well atleast they didn get themselves all out. Don even feel like typing right now. Congrats and wish us well so that we can go to the next round. Wish Mashrafe was bowling today.


----------



## SpArK

*BD has done a spirited chase for sometime.. Big thumps up for them... Wishing them best of luck in next few games and a place in quarters...*


----------



## Pak_Sher

Congratulations to our Indian members. Bangladesh did fight hard, but the Indian batsmen and bowlers showed up in top form.


----------



## American Pakistani

Cograts to Indians.

Goodluck for next match Bdsh & India.


----------



## Ghoster

SpArK said:


> pinnaeeeeeeeeee..... odi kalenju.. illayirunel onnu perumaari vidaayirunnu...


aare perumaarunna kaaryama ningal parayunne???????


----------



## Frank Martin

Bangladesh also played Well, they gave a very good chase and kept the match alive


----------



## riju78

@ ghoster..oru rajya drohi!!


----------



## SpArK

Ghoster said:


> aare perumaarunna kaaryama ningal parayunne???????


 
Gochu gallan.. onnu ariyathaey polae...


----------



## Trichy

After this match msd think of aswin ahead of shree


----------



## SpArK

And sreesanth gets the man of the match award!!!


----------



## Ghoster

riju78 said:


> @ ghoster..oru rajya drohi!!





SpArK said:


> Gochu gallan.. onnu ariyathaey polae...


hi...hii.........hi........


----------



## Capt.Popeye

ASP007 said:


> Bangladesh also played Well, they gave a very good chase and kept the match alive


 
Agreed. A margin of victory of 87 runs with a total of 370 is not a washout. Friend *Falstaff* was off on his prediction! 
But well played both teams, they gave the tournament a rousing start.


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. sounds like sehwag has no love lost for bangladeh!! wat's that all about??


----------



## riju78

hooo sehwag just said that BD is bad in test matches and also that he got his revenge.. he is right up their noses isnt he???


----------



## Cold-Fire

Congratulations India


----------



## SpArK

riju78 said:


> hooo sehwag just said that BD is bad in test matches and also that he got his revenge.. he is right up their noses isnt he???


 
Thats kinda rude.. anyway he had some score to settle .. personal ones.

And more news

Back home in Kerala.. Sreesanthintey veetukar .. adutha match kalikanayi.. thengayadi and 101 shayana predakhsinam nernnu...chaathan sevayum undu....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

dhoni looks diff here dont know why his whole approach is so nEw


----------



## kobiraaz

So 2011 worldcup starts with an upset... :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bangla fighter said:


> So 2011 worldcup starts with an upset... :p


 
Yup .. for a few members here.. sad is nt it?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

So is it Ashwin or Nehra in next match???


----------



## riju78

SpArK said:


> Thats kinda rude.. anyway he had some score to settle .. personal ones.
> 
> And more news
> 
> Back home in Kerala.. Sreesanthintey veetukar .. adutha match kalikanayi.. thengayadi and 101 shayana predakhsinam nernnu...chaathan sevayum undu....


 

man..the way he managed to get in the team and actually managed to play today i started believing in chaathan seva!!


----------



## Durrak

SpArK said:


> Yup .. for a few members here.. sad is nt it?


 
yes it is 
Anyways* Congratulations*


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

looks like dhoni has taken a stronger ideology to follow in his life


----------



## Trichy

Brisk start by Team India. Before the next match need to settle the bowling combo correct!


----------



## ajtr

Bilal Akhtar said:


> looks like dhoni has taken a stronger ideology to follow in his life


Inshallah................


----------



## prototype

SpArK said:


> Thats kinda rude.. anyway he had some score to settle .. personal ones.
> 
> And more news
> 
> Back home in Kerala.. Sreesanthintey veetukar .. adutha match kalikanayi.. thengayadi and 101 shayana predakhsinam nernnu...chaathan sevayum undu....


 
Sreesanth tane oru kuti chattan anu,pine endina chatan seva.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*Congrats to all the Indians and Team India! *


----------



## Whiplash

ajtr said:


> shut up moron......................


 
Looks like AJTR has butthurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

few pics...


----------



## Frankenstein

Bangladesh was looking so ferocious today, they put up a great fight, other teams need to be prepared for them!


----------



## prototype

vaishakh4u said:


> ini etra thenga adichalum innu adicha runninu pakaram aavilla.....


 
tenka matrum alla,avande chepakuti kyitum rund adi todukanam.


----------



## desiman

revenge sweet good old revengeeeeee, ahhh it feels soooooo goodddddddd


----------



## jbond197

SpArK said:


> Yup .. for a few members here.. sad is nt it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> So is it Ashwin or Nehra in next match???



I think a leg spinner should play we have too many off spinner. Also Piyush did pretty well against Australia on the Bangalore pitch so hope that he plays and show some leggy skills to the visiting English...


----------



## Skies

Special thanks to those members who supported us today. 

We can play better, but we can not decide better. 

Still we are kid, still we are inexperienced.

Thus we are loser today. 

Without having well pace attack BD is going to lose again soon.

Sad indeed!


----------



## Jazzbot

good match indeed, gratz to india and hats off to BD also, they fought hard and kept the match alive.. nice game of cricket overall.


----------



## Hyde

Skies said:


> Special thanks to those members who supported us today.
> 
> We can play better, but we can not decide better.
> 
> Still we are kid, still we are inexperienced.
> 
> Thus we are loser today.
> 
> Without having well pace attack BD is going to lose again soon.
> 
> Sad indeed!


 
Don't worry - beat West Indies and hopefully you would advance to the next level

It is possible because its a subcontinent pitches where Bangladesh has greater experience than her counterpart

But still it would not be easy though


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

welldone india for winning this close encounter with bangladesh


----------



## salman nedian

Bangladesh gave too many runs which is the reason of their downfall.

from Pakistan's point of view, i m worried about Asad shafiq and umar akmal. they have to fire asap.


----------



## fallstuff

Capt.Popeye said:


> Agreed. A margin of victory of 87 runs with a total of 370 is not a washout. Friend *Falstaff* was off on his prediction!
> But well played both teams, they gave the tournament a rousing start.


 
It was too early for me, so I took a nap during the "strategic retreat." I did write them off. But the BD kids put up a decent fight against a monster score. I was hoping that they would keep the RR over 6. I just think they knew they would lose the game, so BD was trying to get as much run as possible without gettting all worked up. 

Your batsmans are simply superb, no doubt about that. Congratulation to you.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fallstuff said:


> It was too early for me, so I took a nap during the "strategic retreat." I did write them off. But the BD kids put up a decent fight against a monster score. I was hoping that they would keep the RR over 6. I just think they knew they would lose the game, so BD was trying to get as much run as possible without gettting all worked up.
> 
> Your batsmans are simply superb, no doubt about that. Congratulation to you.


 
But we should not make the mistake of 'writing off' or even under-estimating the Bangladesh team. The fact is that Bangladesh is a very late entrant to the International cricket playing arena. Considering that, i consider the progress creditable and will watch out for their future progress and successes.

Of course if you are laying out some more bets and giving me a chance to make some "quick bucks" in the meanwhile; i'm all for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Time Assassin

Im goin gto lay the facts right here, i got ESPECIALLY today at 7.30 to watch the match.

India was EXTREMENLY GOOD, the guy who made 175 runs did it less than 20 overs i think what a legend.
Bangladesh played good and if it was ANY other team they would have probably won it. They made a fantastic score, the problem was they didn't go for it, they kept on maing singles and hardly any boundaries was made, prehaps that was down to Indians excellent feilding but Bangladesh should have risk the shots especially after 40 overs.

Both India and Bangladesh i reckon would advance but the problem is there is competition for Bangladesh in the table, i hope they would succeed.


----------



## Kinetic

Bilal Akhtar said:


> welldone india for winning this close encounter with bangladesh


 
Are you serious? How can a win by *87 run* is a close encounter? Its a win by big margin. But according to their standard BD batted well no doubt.


----------



## Hyde

Never seen Bangladesh in this position
50/0 after 4.5 overs 

Signs of improvement in their batting. I won't be surprised if they become a very threating team in next 5 years


----------



## Hyde

In today's match India proved that they have probbaly the best batting side in the tournament

but their bowling will remain a worrying part... (and honestly speaking very poor bowling)


----------



## fallstuff

Zaki said:


> Never seen Bangladesh in this position
> 50/0 after 4.5 overs
> 
> Signs of improvement in their batting. I won't be surprised if they become a very threating team in next 5 years


 
I myself had problems believing it when I was watching the game. Earlier in this very thread I wrote Bangladesh off. I was actually impressed that these boys went at it against monstrous odds.


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Victory in the match against Bangladesh though can be rejoiced and taken as a matter of pride from the point of view of India but judging the performance over all can expose the fact that India would always require similar kind of heavy score to defend that easily. Otherwise an average team like Bangladesh pounded 280 against the so called A grade bowling attack that India has in its armory. The way Tamim, Zunaid and Shakib thrashed the Indian bowling attack, it can be said that big teams like England and South Africa would find Indian attack less lethal and less aggressive. We should also understand that England's bowlers are not minnows in any way and i might doubt that in the coming matches India would find itself struggling to even make it to final four from its group.


----------



## lionheart1

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Victory in the match against Bangladesh though can be rejoiced and taken as a matter of pride from the point of view of India but judging the performance over all can expose the fact that India would always require similar kind of heavy score to defend that easily. Otherwise an average team like Bangladesh pounded 280 against the so called A grade bowling attack that India has in its armory. The way Tamim, Zunaid and Shakib thrashed the Indian bowling attack, it can be said that big teams like England and South Africa would find Indian attack less lethal and less aggressive. We should also understand that England's bowlers are not minnows in any way and i might doubt that in the coming matches India would find itself struggling to even make it to final four from its group.


 
our batting stood like a fort , at night there was a due on the ground which made bowling even harder , from now on all the matches will be played in India and we know how to prepare the wicket for our bowlers, we defended 214 against Australia. 

but why all (even your Imran khan ) calling India as the favourites


----------



## Kinetic

Zaki said:


> In today's match India proved that they have probbaly the best batting side in the tournament
> 
> but their bowling will remain a worrying part... (and honestly speaking very poor bowling)


 
Yes, we definitely need to look into the bowling side. We have some excellent bowlers like Zaheer and Bhajji backed by Punaf and Chawla etc. Looking forward..... I think they will do better in the upcoming matches....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

is this the second highest score in World cup ever???The highest was also India's??against Bermuda??
Please some 1 ??!


----------



## Trichy

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Victory in the match against Bangladesh though can be rejoiced and taken as a matter of pride from the point of view of India but judging the performance over all can expose the fact that India would always require similar kind of heavy score to defend that easily. Otherwise an average team like Bangladesh pounded 280 against the so called A grade bowling attack that India has in its armory. The way Tamim, Zunaid and Shakib thrashed the Indian bowling attack, it can be said that big teams like England and South Africa would find Indian attack less lethal and less aggressive. We should also understand that England's bowlers are not minnows in any way and i might doubt that in the coming matches India would find itself struggling to even make it to final four from its group.


 
first of all dont say silly! The pitch offers nothing to both team bowlers. And next dont say england bowling is super duper. They marginally win against canada by 16 runs, even there are still 25odd balls left. So stop your chantings.


----------



## Trichy

Punjabbi Munda said:


> is this the second highest score in World cup ever???The highest was also India's??against Bermuda??
> Please some 1 ??!


 
this is not the second highest score in wc. This is India's 3 highest score in Wc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Trichy said:


> this is not the second highest score in wc. This is India's 3 highest score in Wc.


 
then what is the highest score in the world cup history???


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> then what is the highest score in the world cup history???


 
India V Bermuda 2007 world cup..India scored 412

Regarding the performance of Indian bowlers apart from Sreesanth everyone performed well.

Take dew into consideration and after the first 10 overs the Bangladeshis never had a chance.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Victory in the match against Bangladesh though can be rejoiced and taken as a matter of pride from the point of view of India but judging the performance over all can expose the fact that India would always require similar kind of heavy score to defend that easily. Otherwise an average team like Bangladesh pounded 280 against the so called A grade bowling attack that India has in its armory. The way Tamim, Zunaid and Shakib thrashed the Indian bowling attack, it can be said that big teams like England and South Africa would find Indian attack less lethal and less aggressive. We should also understand that England's bowlers are not minnows in any way and i might doubt that in the coming matches India would find itself struggling to even make it to final four from its group.


 
that's an absurd diagnosis of indian bowling. when you have a score like 370 on the board, bowlers tend to relax & take more chances wih their bowling n fielding. it's the same bunch of bowlers who successfully defended a score of 180 against south africa in south africa just a few weeks ago. then there is a pitch which offers nothing to the bowlers. don't forget.. the most lethal bowling attack at the time, australia gave away record number of one day runs just a few years ago against south africa, still australia went ahead & won the world cup following year. so.. it's just a bad day for indian bowlers.. good thing is.. they still won it with huge margin & that's what counts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> In today's match India proved that they have probbaly the best batting side in the tournament
> 
> *but their bowling will remain a worrying part... (and honestly speaking very poor bowling)*



i strongly disagree. i would rather say the bowling line up isa good one, just not as much strong as their batting.

and about the bolwing...its the same bowling which restricted australia within the score of 215 to win that match in chennai just last week...dont forget the pitch was a batting pitch with less help to bowlers.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Indian Jatt said:


> i strongly disagree. i would rather say the bowling line up isa good one, just not as much strong as their batting.
> 
> and about the bolwing...its the same bowling which restricted australia within the score of 215 to win that match in chennai just last week...dont forget the pitch was a batting pitch with less help to bowlers.


That was a warm up match, obviously it will lack the enthusiasm of a real one-day'er. 
Bowling was quite good actually except the Shrishant part, BD really struggled for runs in the latter part of the innings.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skull and Bones said:


> That was a warm up match, obviously it will lack the enthusiasm of a real one-day'er.
> Bowling was quite good actually except the Shrishant part, BD really struggled for runs in the latter part of the innings.



I think even when you go into a warm up match , you are there with a mentality of winning the match....and give your 100%.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Indian Jatt said:


> I think even when you go into a warm up match , you are there with a mentality of winning the match....and give your 100%.


 
Obviously every match played you play are meant to win, but practice and warm up matches are opportunities to try out new tactics and players.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skull and Bones said:


> Obviously every match played you play are meant to win, but practice and warm up matches are opportunities to try out new tactics and players.


 
thats right. but that match proved, India's bowling is not as weak as it is being tried to be portrayed here. even if it was a practice match, autralia gave enough resistance.


----------



## Areesh

Indian Jatt said:


> ...dont forget the pitch was a batting pitch with less help to bowlers.


 
Batting pitch??? Lolzzz



> Ponting, Dhoni turn on poor pitch
> 
> BANGALORE: *Ricky Ponting has played 352 one-day internationals. So when he says he hasn't seen a turning pitch like this for a long while, it should raise the alarm.*
> 
> Not for the ICC, whose World Cup tournament director Ratnakar Shetty has already admitted he's keen to see India go a long way in the six-week event co-hosted by India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.
> 
> For Australia, who lost their four middle-order batsmen - Michael Clarke, Cameron White, David Hussey and Callum Ferguson - to spin for a combined total of 12 runs in Sunday's warm-up game against India in Bangalore.
> 
> Advertisement: Story continues below
> Ponting slammed the pitch as ''under-prepared'', wondering aloud if he would encounter more turning decks like this one. Chasing 215 to win, Australia were bowled out for 176 in 37.5 overs with only Ponting himself (57) having a major impact.
> 
> ''I don't remember the last one-day wicket I've played on that spun that much,'' Ponting said. ''This one looked a bit under-prepared. Both teams lost constant wickets, and it spun a lot in the second innings. Maybe they wanted to keep it nice and grassy for the tournament. Hopefully as the tournament goes on, we will get better wickets than this one.
> 
> ''We know that as the tournament goes on, we could get wickets like this. We have to find a way to win in tough conditions.''
> 
> India captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni was also keen to avoid a repeat of the Bangalore pitch, even though it gave his spin bowlers, Piyush Chawla and Harbhajan Singh, the chance to take 7-46 between them.
> 
> *''I hope we will not get the same wickets in the coming games. It is not possible to win every toss, and it is difficult to chase anything over 230 on such wickets,'' he said. ''If it is turning less then, even if we lose the toss, we get a fair opportunity. It was a tough wicket to bat on.''*
> 
> The reactions of Ponting and Dhoni come after South Africa skipper Graeme Smith also hit out at what he labelled an under-prepared pitch for his side's eight-wicket win on Saturday in a warm-up game against Zimbabwe.
> 
> ''It probably suited [the spinners],'' Smith said. ''The wicket probably helped them a little bit being, I think, maybe a bit under-prepared  [It] was pretty slow and dead. I hope the wickets are better prepared for the World Cup proper as coming to those games the wickets will get a lot more attention.''
> 
> On Sunday, against pace, Australia surged to 1-52 after eight overs. When spin was introduced, however, Australia lost 9-124 in the next 29.5 overs. The spinners were so dominant that Indian pace trio Ashish Nehra, S. Sreesanth and Munaf Patel were not used beyond that new-ball period.
> 
> Ponting's pitch comments were not an attempt to deflect blame for the loss, however, and he insisted India's target of 215 was achievable and that batsmen ''have got to find a way  to combat good spin bowling in tough conditions like that''.
> 
> ''Hopefully some of our younger guys in our middle-order batting can learn a little bit today about starting in tough conditions like we had [on Sunday night],'' he said.
> 
> The absence of Mike Hussey or his mooted replacement, Shaun Marsh, from Australia's squad means there are no left-handers among the specialist batsmen, with Mitchell Johnson likely to be the only leftie. Having so many right-handers on Sunday night allowed the Indian spinners to settle in to a consistent pitching line.
> 
> When the Australian squad left for the World Cup, the main question mark was over Ponting. Within five days, the captain has shed doubts about his fitness with the bat and in the field and, on Sunday night's evidence, has also gone some way to remedying his summer-long form slump with a season-best 57.
> 
> ''My finger was fine, I got through OK,'' he said. ''It was nice to spend some time in the middle.''



Ponting, Dhoni turn on poor pitch


----------



## ajtr

> Not for the ICC, whose *World Cup tournament director Ratnakar Shetty has already admitted he's keen to see India go a long way in the six-week event* co-hosted by India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.


So BCCI management has already fixed the world cup in india's favour by preparing the doctored pitches that suits india and Ratnakar shetty is shamelessly admitting world cup fixing.So no need to watch this world cup as its already has been fixed in india's favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

ajtr said:


> So* BCCI management has already fixed the world cup in india's favour by preparing the doctored pitches that suits india and Ratnakar shetty is shamelessly admitting world cup fixing*.So no need to watch this world cup as its already has been fixed in india's favour.




An ICC official admitting to match fixing before the media and nobody has raised a single question?


Except, our intrepid detective AJTR, off course!


You need to be on the vigilance comittee of the ICC, gal!


On a serious note, check out whether doctoring the pitches to suit the home side is a practice limited to India only?



P.S. The thanks was for the entertainment!


----------

